# The GrandDaddy Of All Go Dawgs Threads Take 4!!!!!!



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs boys! SECEC! Lets hope this thread will take us all the way!!!!!!!! Either way it's great to be a Georgia Bulldog!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. Here we go #4. All the way to the NC Game.


----------



## DSGB

Go Dawgs! Time to thump the yellow fleas!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Here's to all the "hopeful" dwag fans, pffffffffffffffffft . . .







From da middle of NO Where . . .


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs beat the nerds!


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide Roll baby. Go Dwags. Charlie get the spotlight and go kill a deer.


----------



## brownceluse

Went back to the same pasture and the deer I seen last night wasnt there. There is one less Yote in Ga now though. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

My deer did not show up either, but his niece did. I think my deer has moved to the m.o.n.


----------



## KyDawg

I may have to go out and look for him tonight Matthew.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Luthersville Ga


----------



## KyDawg

I will see you Guys tomorrow, I got to get some sleep before the crowd shows up here. Go Dawgs and Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## John Cooper

Happy Thanksgiving........  Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Happy Thanksgiving to all! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Hope you all have a great Thanksgiving Day. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on Turkey Day. Two more days and we beat the Techies.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!!!!!!



Roll Tide.


----------



## KyDawg

It's all about the Dawgs from here on out. Go Dawgs. SEC East Champs.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! When the Dawgs roll the nerds they will then roll the tide!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs for idiots from North Carolina to Georgia packed in every outlet mall and department store along I-85. I bet they are packed at that store in alabama too.


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Rip Let's go shopping on black Friday. We might find chicken livers on sale.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs I hate it but I got to go to work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs I hate it but I got to go to work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


Me too, for a couple of hours. Then I'm heading to TTown to watch the champions play tomorrow.


----------



## Matthew6

Oh....and Roll Tide Friday to all you stanky Dwags.


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew is going to T-Town to watch Bama when he could have stayed in state and watched a real team play.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a rainy Friday in the Bluegrass.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Matthew is going to T-Town to watch Bama when he could have stayed in state and watched a real team play.



Not a tech fan


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> Not a tech fan



Bout time for you to go to work.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Bout time for you to go to work.


Yep. Gotta go have lunch/meeting with some wonderful Emory Nurses.


----------



## Matthew6

Did you get that buck last night Charlie?


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> Did you get that buck last night Charlie?



Nah, they must be feeding during the day.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Nah, they must be feeding during the day.



Hate when that happens. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Bitteroot

GO DAWGS in SUGAR VALLEY GA!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Panthersville Ga.!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Needmore Ga.!


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Bitteroot

Man it's great to be a Dawg.... Just think what we could do with a coach .........


----------



## tell sackett

Bitteroot said:


> Man it's great to be a Dawg.... Just think what we could do with a coach .........




Go Dawgs on Indian Trail Road!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Bitteroot said:


> Man it's great to be a Dawg.... Just think what we could do with a coach .........



 Goooo Daaaawwwggggssssss!


----------



## Muddyfoots

Go Dawgs!

Next time I see rowl tide, somebody gonna get thumped.


----------



## Matthew6

Muddyfoots said:


> Go Dawgs!
> 
> Next time I see rowl tide, somebody gonna get thumped.


----------



## Muddyfoots

Matthew6 said:


>



Glad you recognize said subject.


----------



## brownceluse

Muddyfoots said:


> Glad you recognize said subject.



Dont worry about thumping him when UGA rowls the tide he will hide under a rock and quit posting...... Go Dawgs Rowl the tide!


----------



## Matthew6

I don't run away like certain prolific posting Barners.


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> I don't run away like certain prolific posting Barners.


----------



## Matthew6

Charlie, you still out in the pasture with that flashlight duck taped to your shotgun?


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> Charlie, you still out in the pasture with that flashlight duck taped to your shotgun?



I sent Charlie my night vsion Yote hunting equipment the other day. I know he got it today so I would imagine if Ol Mossy Horns comes out tonight he will take a dirt nap.....


----------



## Matthew6

You're a good man brown. Go bama.


----------



## KyDawg

I think his green score is going to be over 320


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs and Packers down in Newnan Ga. Two down and two to go.


----------



## Buck

It's game day boys!!


----------



## brownceluse

It's time to tee it up between the hedges! Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs getting ready to settle in and watch the game!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches

Hunker Down Dawg Fans! Almost game time!

KYDawg, turn that tube down and listen to Scott Howard and Eric Zier. You'll enjoy them. Especially today!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## KyDawg

I cant get them up here on my Radio during the day. Unless they have improved a lot dont know that I could listen. Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! One win away form NCG! Lets hope we have an answer for Bama! Need AM and the O line to step up and prove the Dawgs belong!


----------



## Silver Britches

Way To Go Dawgs!

Let's hunker it down 2 more times!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

I was proud of the Dawgs today. They took care of the business at hand and gave thier self a Chance to play in the NC game. It might be a slim chance, but it's more than we have had in a while. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6

Td bama. Rtr. From. TTown.


----------



## Matthew6

Congrats to da dawgs.


----------



## Turkey Trax

do yall still wanna fire CMR?


----------



## brownceluse

Turkey Trax said:


> do yall still wanna fire CMR?



He aint out of the woods yet. We still have to play Bama! Boom!


----------



## Turkey Trax

Boom


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, we can fire CMR after the season is over.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs, we can fire CMR after the season is over.


Or next week after y'all get stomped all over the field at Bryant Denny east. 
Go dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> Or next week after y'all get stomped all over the field at Bryant Denny east.
> Go dawgs.



Roll Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Matthew6 said:


> Or next week after y'all get stomped all over the field at Bryant Denny east.
> Go dawgs.


----------



## Browning Slayer

brownceluse said:


> Roll Dawgs!



We could be like USC and get rings made for an 11 win season...


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs bring on the elephant humpers!


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> Or next week after y'all get stomped all over the field at Bryant Denny east.
> Go dawgs.



All I know is that Ga. will be at the dome next week. They will Tee it up and then we will see what happens. If our o-line is up to the task however, It will be a good game.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> All I know is that Ga. will be at the dome next week. They will Tee it up and then we will see what happens. If our o-line is up to the task however, It will be a good game.



 I can't wait. We got a hungry fb team right now Charlie. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

We brought it today, but It will take all that and more to beat Bama.


----------



## brownceluse

Gonna try and get tickets to the game through work. I turned down nascar tickets at Dega and Atlanta and a bunch of Braves tickets. I hope they feel sorry for me. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

I am not going, but my sons are, I think they are goning to have to pay $300 per ticket, for nose bleed section.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I am not going, but my sons are, I think they are goning to have to pay $300 per ticket, for nose bleed section.



I aint paying that because I aint got it right here at Christmas.....


----------



## Marlin_444

I'll be there

Section 117, Row 34 Seats 7-10

PLEASE BLACK US OUT... 

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> I aint paying that because I aint got it right here at Christmas.....



Me either, but dem boys are crazy about the Dawgs.


----------



## Marlin_444

I'll see y'all there: 

Section 117, Row 34 - Seats 7 to 10

PLEASE BLACK US OUT! 

RDT


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Me either, but dem boys are crazy about the Dawgs.



They were raised right, but Momma told me NO!


----------



## KyDawg

Marlin_444 said:


> I'll be there
> 
> Section 117, Row 34 Seats 7-10
> 
> PLEASE BLACK US OUT...
> 
> Roll Tide!!!



Hey brother let me hold a coupla tickets.


----------



## brownceluse

Marlin_444 said:


> I'll see y'all there:
> 
> Section 117, Row 34 - Seats 7 to 10
> 
> PLEASE BLACK US OUT!
> 
> RDT


If they call for a black out I wont go or watch it form the house!


----------



## KyDawg

There will be no blackout, even Richt is not that dumb.


----------



## riprap

Oh two wins in a row and the bamers are back in full force.

 Go Dawgs! I hope the Ga State Patrol and Douglas County have the radar guns and ticket books ready. Those bama fans wont know what to do when they hit a smooth stretch of highway.


----------



## brownceluse

Them Bamers gonna want to fire Saban if they lose to UGA. They will be the laughing stock of the west leting MR and Bobo beat them! Go Dawgs roll the tide!


----------



## riprap

What if they lose to a fan base who wants to fire the coach.


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> Them Bamers gonna want to fire Saban if they lose to UGA. They will be the laughing stock of the west leting MR and Bobo beat them! Go Dawgs roll the tide!



You know it wont be saban's fault. It will be the fans or the players fault, you know beat themselves.

Remember this:http://www.sportsbybrooks.com/nick-saban-blames-fans-for-sugar-bowl-blowout-23464


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> You know it wont be saban's fault. It will be the fans or the players fault, you know beat themselves.



They aleady have a thread about how many starters they have lost to injuries........ Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> They aleady have a thread about how many starters they have lost to injuries........ Go Dawgs!



I see.

If they lose a game they knew they weren't that good to start with. Being a bama fan is more about always being right.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> I see.
> 
> If they lose a game they knew they weren't that good to start with. Being a bama fan is more about always being right.



Yep I wonder if the majority of Bama fans are women? Oh, Go Dawgs!


----------



## Marlin_444

Check written again...  

ROLL TIDE on them Sliver Mitches...  

Good luck dogsters, you'll need it...

RDT! 

*V*


----------



## Silver Britches

Marlin_444 said:


> Check written again...
> 
> ROLL TIDE on them Sliver Mitches...
> 
> Good luck dogsters, you'll need it...
> 
> RDT!
> 
> *V*



Your tide will be low Saturday against the Dawgs! Our vicious pack of Dawgs are going to feast on that big fat elephant. MMMMM! ELEPHANT! Jugular Jarvis Jones and co. are ready to eat y'all up! When the Big Dawg is hungry, the Big Dawg is going to eat! 

GO YOU SILVER BRITCHES! 

HUNKER DOWN!  

GO DAWGS!


----------



## riprap

Mark Richt said play like they have gold helmets on. Should be an easy win.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!


----------



## Marlin_444

riprap said:


> Mark Richt said play like they have gold helmets on. Should be an easy win.



Hold that thought. 

Roll Tide!


----------



## KyDawg

It's a great day to be a Georgia Bulldog.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

I think that if we beat Bama we should let CMR remain in place through the NC game.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I think that if we beat Bama we should let CMR remain in place through the NC game.


I agree! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs over in Bowling Green Ky.


----------



## tcward

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

It's time to put the bamers back in their place!!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> It's time to put the bamers back in their place!!!! Go Dawgs!



Past time. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Buck

Jaquay Williams officialy decommited from the Barn today.  He was on an OV to UGA over the weekend...


----------



## brownceluse

Buck said:


> Jaquay Willimas officialy decommits from the Barn..  He was on an OV at UGA over the weekend...



We get him and Foster! Adams too! Awesome class and maybe Tunsil too! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

How many more can we sign this year?


----------



## Buck

KyDawg said:


> How many more can we sign this year?



Some say 33, some say 34, others say 36..  There's reason to believe the 36 makes sense because they know of atleast 3 that will have to go the JUCO route.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs Beat Bama!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Early County Ga.!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Crawfordville Ga. I hear there was a big deer shot out of a pasture there around sunset,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## KyDawg

They could have waited another hour and it would have been dark. Why risk an iffy daylight shot that close to dark. I just dont understand some hunters.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> They could have waited another hour and it would have been dark. Why risk an iffy daylight shot that close to dark. I just dont understand some hunters.



You make some very good points. You got that UGA flag flying up there in Adairville?


----------



## KyDawg

Yes I do. A Ky fan asked me why I fly that flag with our record so bad. I had to scratch my head a few times until I realized he was talking about Basketball.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Yes I do. A Ky fan asked me why I fly that flag with our record so bad. I had to scratch my head a few times until I realized he was talking about Basketball.



 I have a good friend that is a UK Alum. He about got slaped the last time UK beat us. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

My youngest son is a UK Alum. But he is 100% Bulldog at heart.


----------



## Bitteroot

I hanker for a hunker......Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Bitteroot said:


> I hanker for a hunker......Go Dawgs!!!



I hope your hanker is satisfied when you go to bed Saturday night Bitter. Go Dawgs, I need a NC.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> My youngest son is a UK Alum. But he is 100% Bulldog at heart.



Nothing wrong with a good edumacation. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Believe it or not both of my boys kill me at Bulldog trivia.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Believe it or not both of my boys kill me at Bulldog trivia.



They get that from their Momma?


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> They get that from their Momma?



Nah she was born in the Bronx.


----------



## KyDawg

She cant even dodge a rooster tail. But she is a good plumber.


----------



## Matthew6

Kill that buck yet Charlie


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> She cant even dodge a rooster tail. But she is a good plumber.



 You aint right Charlie! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack




----------



## Matthew6

Hooked On Quack said:


>



How long you gotta wear that nasty avatar quack?


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Matthew6 said:


> How long you gotta wear that nasty avatar quack?





Until Bammer beats da breaks of da doggies !!!


----------



## Matthew6

Hooked On Quack said:


> Until Bammer beats da breaks of da doggies !!!


Just be sure to shower 4 times a day, and you should survive til Saturday.


----------



## KyDawg

Hooked On Quack said:


>



I hope there a few less ducks Quacking in Arkansas today.


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> Kill that buck yet Charlie



No Buck, guess it's gonna be Squirrels, Rabbits, and red horse on the menu this winter.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

KyDawg said:


> I hope there a few less ducks Quacking in Arkansas today.





108 to be exact !!


----------



## KyDawg

You Da Duck man Quack.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in S. West Dekalb!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs bring Jeff a Championship!


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs bring Jeff a Championship!


----------



## KyDawg

I ran 8 does up today feeding the cows. I know that old buck was sitting somewhere laughing at me.


----------



## KyDawg

Where you at John Cooper?


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs on the banks of the south river!


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Jeff Quail trip is coming up in Feb. We need to stock up on some for the winter. I got you a spot reserved if you can make it.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Hey Jeff Quail trip is coming up in Feb. We need to stock up on some for the winter. I got you a spot reserved if you can make it.



Whats the date? Can I take someone?


----------



## KyDawg

I will PM.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Dallas Ga


----------



## brownceluse

I'm about to head to work. The first Bamer I see today I'm going to walk right up to them and slap right cross the jaaaawwwwwsssss! GO YOU HAIRY DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, go easy on those old boys Jeff. If you hit one to hard he might fall off the bandwagon.


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> I'm about to head to work. The first Bamer I see today I'm going to walk right up to them and slap right cross the jaaaawwwwwsssss! GO YOU HAIRY DAWGS!



Uga sux. Go bama.


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew you need to quit messing with those Auburn fans, you gonna get in deep trouble.


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> I drink Heinenken and drive a VW, and enjoy hiking in parks, and i also play tennins.



Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Dang Jeff sounds like you know Matthew. I never figured him for a VW though. I thought he would have a Hemi.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Dang Jeff sounds like you know Matthew. I never figured him for a VW though. I thought he would have a Hemi.



Nah he aint no hemi kind of guy. Roll Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Black 2010 Nissan Titan with extra cup holders.


----------



## Matthew6

My Titan will blow any hemi dodge off the road.


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> My Titan will blow any hemi dodge off the road.



Now that I would bet my Avatar on.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Now that I would bet my Avatar on.


Wanna race ol man.


----------



## KyDawg

Now you are getting in my wheelhouse.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs driving dem Hemi's down in Georgia!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs on the banks of Lake Lanier!


----------



## Bitteroot

cn keerc serif ni sgwad og .......


----------



## Jimmy Ray

Go Dawgs down in Richmond Hill.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in South Pittsburgh Tn.


----------



## KyDawg

Jimmy Ray said:


> Go Dawgs down in Richmond Hill.



Do you eat ham Mr Ray? I was just wondering.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Conley Ga


----------



## Jimmy Ray

KyDawg said:


> Do you eat ham Mr Ray? I was just wondering.



I'd like some of that bacon in your avy.


----------



## KyDawg

Jimmy Ray said:


> I'd like some of that bacon in your avy.



I have already ate it all.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Good night Dawgs, only about 4 days left till the big one.


----------



## tell sackett

This is the official I don't got no mo' gallbladder, but I'm ready for some serious slobberknockin' come Satiddy post.

HUNKER DOWN YOU JUNKYARD DAWGS!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs with no Gallbladder.


----------



## tell sackett

Now if I could just get that mule that kicked me in my sights.

It's gonna be a great ball game(if Murray show up), but no matter who wins it, I'll be pulling hard for them to beat the gorilla snot out of ND.

Let's go Dawgs, whoop them bammers and then clean ND's clock. 

Win another NC for Munson before it all burns down.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, it is time to show up for the big game and play like a junkyard Dawg.


----------



## Matthew6

Good morning Charlie

Go bama.


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> Good morning Charlie
> 
> Go bama.



20 degrees up here this morning, I will probably be busting ice in the ponds by tomorrow. I may have to go by me some anti freeze.


----------



## elfiii

Go Dawgs from deep in the heart of Chamblee.


----------



## KyDawg

Morning Lee. About time for a Boudreaux trip isn't it?


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawg from the heart of the Atl. Time to get out of here!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs from the suburbs of Adairville Ky!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs made it home from the zoo!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs made it home from the zoo!



Go Dawgs! Had a good rabbit hunt today, the most I have ever killed during daylight hours.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs! Had a good rabbit hunt today, the most I have ever killed during daylight hours.



Way to go Charlie. Are you going after that buck tonight. You could like do a LFTP (live from the pasture) segment. Get your cooler, smart phone, and mount one of those cop spotlights to a tower stand and do updates every 10 minutes.


----------



## Muddyfoots

Go Dawgs from my recliner and watchin' Matthew6's every move.


----------



## Bitteroot

Muddyfoots said:


> Go Dawgs from my recliner and watchin' Matthew6's every move.





Moderate your sorry butt over to the avy bet thread and roll the dice with rest of us...... By the way if ya don't I have ....... Lets just call it...... Evidence!


----------



## Matthew6

Muddyfoots said:


> Go Dawgs from my recliner and watchin' Matthew6's every move.



Im really trying to be good.


----------



## KyDawg

Do I need to start a petition?


----------



## Bitteroot

KyDawg said:


> Do I need to start a petition?



I saw that movie... Sons of petition......


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> Way to go Charlie. Are you going after that buck tonight. You could like do a LFTP (live from the pasture) segment. Get your cooler, smart phone, and mount one of those cop spotlights to a tower stand and do updates every 10 minutes.



You trying to get me locked up, they would spot my cooler right off the bat.


----------



## Bitteroot

:WARNING:   I may start a riot......


----------



## Muddyfoots

Bitteroot said:


> Moderate your sorry butt over to the avy bet thread and roll the dice with rest of us...... By the way if ya don't I have ....... Lets just call it...... Evidence!



And I've got a button with a X on it..



Matthew6 said:


> Im really trying to be good.



Try a little harder.



KyDawg said:


> Do I need to start a petition?



No need for a petition. 
See reply to first quote.


----------



## Matthew6

Bitteroot said:


> :WARNING:   I may start a riot......



Somehow i can believe that.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs! Had a good rabbit hunt today, the most I have ever killed during daylight hours.



Congrats them rabbits are all protein! Go Dawgs roll the tide!


----------



## Bitteroot

My button over rides that X button of yours...... Key word... Puerto Rico......


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Congrats them rabbits are all protein! Go Dawgs roll the tide!



Uh, excuuuuuuse me. According to the one with muddy feets, we (anyboby posting in this thread) aint supposed to use that phrase which  infers a moving body of water in relation to that great awesome cfb team from Tuscaloosa, AL. Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## Bitteroot

Bitteroot said:


> My button over rides that X button of yours...... Key word... Puerto Rico......



I gotta get me one of those .......


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> Uh, excuuuuuuse me. According to the one with muddy feets, we (anyboby posting in this thread) aint supposed to use that phrase which  infers a moving body of water in relation to that great awesome cfb team from Tuscaloosa, AL. Thanks for your cooperation.



Nah. Matthew he was talking about the earthen or concrete structure that holds the water back.


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> Uh, excuuuuuuse me. According to the one with muddy feets, we (anyboby posting in this thread) aint supposed to use that phrase which  infers a moving body of water in relation to that great awesome cfb team from Tuscaloosa, AL. Thanks for your cooperation.


Muddy has his trigger finger itching for you. If I were you I would pm muddy and not bring his name up in this thread anymore. Roll Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Muddy has his trigger finger itching for you. If I were you I would pm muddy and not bring his name up in this thread anymore. Roll Dawgs!



Yawn. Go dawgs.


----------



## Muddyfoots

Matthew6 said:


> Uh, excuuuuuuse me. According to the one with muddy feets, we (anyboby posting in this thread) aint supposed to use that phrase which  infers a moving body of water in relation to that great awesome cfb team from Tuscaloosa, AL. Thanks for your cooperation.



Thought it was detergent and a washin' machine?


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Go doggies from Buffalo China !!!


----------



## Bitteroot

Hooked On Quack said:


> Go doggies from i Buffalo China !!!



I need you in the avy bet...... Saddle up big boy!


----------



## KyDawg

Hooked On Quack said:


> Go doggies from Buffalo China !!!



I hope you took some of those doves and put a slice of pineapple and a slice of Jalapeno pepper in the midde then wrapped them with bacon, put them on the grill and basted em with italian dressing. Out there in the M.O.N. naturally.


----------



## Matthew6

Dang charlie, i didnt know you were a foodie too. That sounds like some god eatin


----------



## Matthew6

How do you cook them rabbits?


----------



## Bitteroot

Sounds real good.....


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs from the zoo!


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> How do you cook them rabbits?



On the grill, all I do is spray them with apple juice and rub them down several times with stick butter.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> On the grill, all I do is spray them with apple juice and rub them down several times with stick butter.



That sounds nice.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Bitteroot said:


> I need you in the avy bet...... Saddle up big boy!





Naw Bitterbro, gotta get rid of the avy I've got now !!


----------



## Bitteroot

Hooked On Quack said:


> Naw Bitterbro, gotta get rid of the avy I've got now !!



Well that's true.... You'd have to wear that one till after the NCG....


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


>



You seem skeered like your coach.......... Roll Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Hooked On Quack said:


> Go doggies from Buffalo China !!!



Quack you are becoming one of the best Dawg fans on the forum!


----------



## brownceluse

Good morning Dawg fans! Roll Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

brownceluse said:


> Quack you are becoming one of the best Dawg fans on the forum!










The duck slayin we did in Arkie last weekend ALMOST made up for the doggie beatdown we received.


----------



## Buck

Brotha Mill, good to see you posting in here, buddy..


----------



## tell sackett

Hooked On Quack said:


> Naw Bitterbro, gotta get rid of the avy I've got now !!



Why would anyone want to get rid of such a beyootiful avy?

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs from SW Kentucky. It cold up here this morning.


----------



## Matthew6

Morning Charlie.


----------



## KyDawg

Afternoon Matthew.


----------



## KyDawg

Lunch time go Dawgs from the banks of the Red River.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Buck said:


> Brotha Mill, good to see you posting in here, buddy..






Wow, we're twins !!!


----------



## Nitram4891

With all these Rolldwags coming to my town this weekend, I'm headed to the ACC championship to watch my Jackets in Charlotte.


----------



## Matthew6

Nitram4891 said:


> With all these Rolldwags coming to my town this weekend, I'm headed to the ACC championship to watch my Jackets in Charlotte.



Have fun. Hey I got an extra 4 bucks for a ticket if you wanna take my tech fan mother in law with you.......


----------



## Nitram4891

Matthew6 said:


> Have fun. Hey I got an extra 4 bucks for a ticket if you wanna take my tech fan mother in law with you.......



What you forget is that we are playing FSU and they travel well.  There is only one reason I'm going to this game....and yes, it will be cheap.  Downtown Charlotte is going to be fun Friday and Saturday night.


----------



## KyDawg

Nitram4891 said:


> What you forget is that we are playing FSU and they travel well.  There is only one reason I'm going to this game....and yes, it will be cheap.  Downtown Charlotte is going to be fun Friday and Saturday night.



There are a lot of distractions in Tallahasee right now, so you guys might sneak up on them and keep it close for a while.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> There are a lot of distractions in Tallahasee right now, so you guys might sneak up on them and keep it close for a while.



I would love to see tech win this game. The gators and nc state did. I think y'all got a shot. If you do win, do you get a good bowl game?


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Hartsfield Georgia, not far from the Mitchell County line.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Bethlehem Ga. tonight.


----------



## Matthew6

Go dogs at the humane society.


----------



## KyDawg

Bout your bedtime Matthew.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs headed to Lilburn from down in south Ga.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs headed to Lilburn from down in south Ga.



Whos headed to Lilburn?


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Whos headed to Lilburn?



Coluitt county is playing up that way this weekend.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Coluitt county is playing up that way this weekend.



Ahh who they playing?


----------



## KyDawg

Parkview


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, John must be having more puter problems.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Parkview



Chadair played for Parkview. That used to be a nice place to live about 30 years ago when he played there..... Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Whassup dawgies.


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> Whassup dawgies.



Hows life in south Ga? You seeing a lot of Dawg sign down there? Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Chadair played for Parkview. That used to be a nice place to live about 30 years ago when he played there..... Go Dawgs!



I was thinking about going down there, but you told me a while back that Lilburn had changed a lot.


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Hows life in south Ga? You seeing a lot of Dawg sign down there? Go Dawgs!



Matthew may be going up to Lilburn to pull for the South Georgia team Jeff.


----------



## KyDawg

Then he might have pulled from one of those Valdosta teams and they are both sitting at home.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Then he might have pulled from one of those Valdosta teams and they are both sitting at home.



I heard he was a Lowndes county boy. Dont hear much about those teams anymore,........


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> I heard he was a Lowndes county boy. Dont hear much about those teams anymore,........



No they went home pretty early.


----------



## Matthew6

Go bama.


----------



## KyDawg

Dang Matthew you up late tonight. You must be going hunting tonight.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Dang Matthew you up late tonight. You must be going hunting tonight.



I get to sleep in late tomorrow.


----------



## KyDawg

My cows dont like for me to sleep in.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs bama still sux!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs bama still sux!



I think I would give up chicken livers for a win in this game. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs beat dem Bamers. I still know the way down there, by the way.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

This!


----------



## Buck

Who dat throws 5 picks..  Falcons win!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Good morning and Go Dawgs!


----------



## Bitteroot

Da Dawgs.........!


----------



## Matthew6

Morning dwags. Go Bama.


----------



## Matthew6

Go bammers in Bethlehem, Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Barney Georgia.


----------



## DSGB

Go Dawgs in Broxton, Ga!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Go doggies in Indianapolis, Indiana, I'm headed to Milledgeville shortly to board a jet.


----------



## brownceluse

Hooked On Quack said:


> Go doggies in Indianapolis, Indiana, I'm headed to Milledgeville shortly to board a jet.



Salt in wound......... Go Dawgs Indiana!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a High School football Friday! I wish I was in Lilburn tonight.


----------



## Matthew6

Evening Charlie. Go bamadawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Evening Matthew. Not a such a thing as a bamadawg.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. I gonna chase some Ky Quail early in the morning then come home and try to pull them Dawgs through against the favored Bamers.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Lowndes County.


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS! Bring back that SEC Championship title to Athens! Step on Alabama's face with a Hobnailed boot and crush their faces! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Almost game time boys! Go Dawgs Hunker Down One More Time and Crush Bama! Go You Hairy Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

brownceluse said:


> Almost game time boys! Go Dawgs Hunker Down One More Time and Crush Bama! Go You Hairy Dawgs!



We got to Hunker Down 2 more times! But let's take it one game at a time!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs win one more!


----------



## KyDawg

Go pack 3 Gwinette teams down, dont know how many more we got to beat.


----------



## brownceluse

Good night and Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Jeff just how many high schools are there in gwinette county?


----------



## Bitteroot

GCA makes the AA semi against Fitzgerald. They should win that one.  And if we (Calhoun) beat Lamar we'll see them at the dome for state.  Don't know how many total teams there are though.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Hey Jeff just how many high schools are there in gwinette county?



They are the largest school system in the state. I think it's 19. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Roll tide. Uga sux. Good morning to Charlie and the Brown one.


----------



## tell sackett

Need us some Junkyard Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Roll tide to the bammers in adairville, ky.


----------



## KyDawg

Aint no Bamers up here I ran them all out of town.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs boys and girls! It's almost game time!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Hunker down one more time you hairy dawgs. Every Dawg on that field today has to play the game of thier life. If they give it everything they got and get a great game plan, then I will have nothing to complain about. Go Dawgs, I want and need this one.


----------



## brownceluse

This one is for you Charlie! Go Dawgs Roll the Tide!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Enjoy the bacon while it last. I am skeered it's gone. Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



It's finally here!!!

THWCT!!!



GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Lets Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Jeff if by some chance we win this game you gonna see the quickest lock down of the thread ever.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Hey Jeff if by some chance we win this game you gonna see the quickest lock down of the thread ever.



Sorry Charlie it work in our favor! Go Dawgs until I take my last breath of air!


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide


----------



## Matthew6

Congrats to Uga on a very hard fought game. Go dawgs.


----------



## tell sackett

brownceluse said:


> Sorry Charlie it work in our favor! Go Dawgs until I take my last breath of air!


----------



## KyDawg

I f I could  of coached that game we have won


----------



## KyDawg

I will wear my avatar if someone can tell me how


----------



## tell sackett

You da' man.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! Lets get a win at the Cotton Bowl!


----------



## KyDawg

BoBo got to GoGo


----------



## KyDawg

Lets please get a coach that understands the other teams weakness. I have followed the Dawgs for 50 years, CMR has to go.


----------



## KyDawg

I am done with with Bobo and CMR, with even a small bit of coaching tonight we beat these bums by 18 points. This will go down as the poorest coaching job in one game in history.


----------



## brownceluse

Charlie you drinking?


----------



## Matthew6

Go dawgs.


----------



## Buck

That was a tough one, no doubt..  Heart Breaker


----------



## tell sackett

KyDawg said:


> I am done with with Bobo and CMR, with even a small bit of coaching tonight we beat these bums by 18 points. This will go down as the poorest coaching job in one game in history.



What about Grantham?


----------



## KyDawg

It took me for ever to get this one up. Is this acceptable


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Charlie you drinking?



No but I am about to start


----------



## Silver Britches

I'm hurting just as bad as all of you Dawgs are. We had our chance and Bama was able to hold us off for the win. I won't blame coaches or anyone else. This game could have went either way. We came up short and you just have to tip your hat to Bama. 

Oh it hurts! It will for a long time. Let's just keep our heads up and stay strong! Stay strong, Charlie!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

I just think that the bamers are not that hard to beat. We were ahead by 11 points and Bobo called the most stupid plays I have ever seen in my life. Running to thier strength rather thier weak side. WE should have beat them by 24 points. If we keep this same bunch running our program this will be our pinnacle. I guess I will go to the Outback Bowl and pull for ny Dawgs anyway.


----------



## KyDawg

Mark Richt needs to take a long, long ,long vacation. Like go somewhere and stay for a while.


----------



## KyDawg

Even the bamers are not proud of that gift.


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Charlie you drinking?



I am now. Just opened up a bottle of Brandy. I am so mad right now I could bite a nail in to. My boys just called me from the dome and I was cussing so bad that they hung up. This game was so easy to win against a bunch of weenies and we threw it away.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I am now. Just opened up a bottle of Brandy. I am so mad right now I could bite a nail in to. My boys just called me from the dome and I was cussing so bad that they hung up. This game was so easy to win against a bunch of weenies and we threw it away.


You'll feel better in the morning. Charlie our team and coaches left it all on the field. We came up short but I really do see light at the end of tunnel! Saban forgot about clock management in the 1st half. Bobo and Richt had their moments too. I know it hurts but that was the most heart and passion I have seen out of our team and coaches since Richts early years. We may not win a NC with Richt but you never know. Bamas O line took control of the game. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> You'll feel better in the morning. Charlie our team and coaches left it all on the field. We came up short but I really do see light at the end of tunnel! Saban forgot about clock management in the 1st half. Bobo and Richt had their moments too. I know it hurts but that was the most heart and passion I have seen out of our team and coaches since Richts early years. We may not win a NC with Richt but you never know. Bamas O line took control of the game. Go Dawgs!



You are right Jeff, I just get so dang mad when we get that close and lose against a team that we should have beat. We are better than them and we are supposed to beat teams that we are better than. I am just so ================================== mad.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> You are right Jeff, I just get so dang mad when we get that close and lose against a team that we should have beat. We are better than them and we are supposed to beat teams that we are better than. I am just so ================================== mad.



  Go Dawgs in Adairville Ky! Drink all you want I almost started back myself!


----------



## KyDawg

I will not ever get over this one.


----------



## KyDawg

I would rather got beat by 40 than to let a team beat us that we should beat by 20. Guys Alabama is not that good.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I will not ever get over this one.



We were as close as i ever seen in my lifetime. I hope our time comes but it will be very very hard in our conf.


----------



## KyDawg

Making me wear this stupid elephant


----------



## KyDawg

Thwtct


----------



## KyDawg

And I have to pull for them against ND. If I had my way they would both lose.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! We will have our day Charlie!


----------



## KyDawg

I dont know if we will or not Jeff. We had a chance to stick the dagger in the Bamers tonight after the blocked FG. We came back with absolute stupid play calls the next time that we had the ball. I do not think CMR has the instincts to  put the other guys away. I think this is closest Richt will ever come to a NC. I am getting old and am tired of waitng for next year. CMR will NEVER win a NC at GA. FIRE him now.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I dont know if we will or not Jeff. We had a chance to stick the dagger in the Bamers tonight after the blocked FG. We came back with absolute stupid play calls the next time that we had the ball. I do not think CMR has the instincts to  put the other guys away. I think this is closest Richt will ever come to a NC. I am getting old and am tired of waitng for next year. CMR will NEVER win a NC at GA. FIRE him now.


Will a live well full of Crappie make you feel better? Come down in May and we will put the lights out and talk about next year!


----------



## KyDawg

After we kill some of those Quail in south Ga. I might feel better. You pick the date you want to go and I will pick you up and go.


----------



## KyDawg

I think I will go whup Odell just for the fun of it. He might bite me though.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> After we kill some of those Quail in south Ga. I might feel better. You pick the date you want to go and I will pick you up and go.



Depends on the weather. When we start catching 40's to 60's I'll let you know. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Odell said he aint in on no whupping. Ouch!


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Jeff I am coming down to the Norcross/Colquitt county game. Tell me where I should stay arounf Norcross next Friday,


----------



## Matthew6

Go out and shoot that deer Charlie. You will feel better. Uga played a great game, but bama is a slightly better. Have a good one and roll tide.


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew I would not feel better if I killed the world record deer. If we had gotr beat by 49 I might. We are better than Bama, just hate o get beat by bad coaching,


----------



## Matthew6

Aaron Murray and richt blew it at the end for Uga. So did that vaunted Uga defense that Ed Lacey and tj yeldon ran all over. Who else rushed for 350 plus on Uga this year. Our online dominated and that us why bama won.


----------



## KyDawg

You going hunting wirh us Matthew?


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> Aaron Murray and richt blew it at the end for Uga. So did that vaunted Uga defense that Ed Lacey and tj yeldon ran all over. Who else rushed for 350 plus on Uga this year. Our online dominated and that us why bama won.



GT. Go Dawgs! None of it matters! Either team could have won that game and someone had to lose it. it just happened to be us! I hate that we lost, but I'm proud of my Dawgs they left it all on the field.


----------



## Matthew6

I wanna shoot some quail.


----------



## KyDawg

I  just need to go to Georgia. I will be ther next Friday night. Just waiting on Jeff to tell me and the wife where to stay.


----------



## Marlin_444

It was a heck of a game! 

Roll Tide! 

*V*


----------



## KyDawg

I an guessing that Norcross is in Gwinette county.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I an guessing that Norcross is in Gwinette county.



It is Charlie. It's real close to Beaudreaux's. I take it your coming down for the game.


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> It is Charlie. It's real close to Beaudreaux's. I take it your coming down for the game.


 Yes Linda and I are coming down to see the Colquitt County vs Norcross game. Is that Hampton Inn I stayed at the last time close.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs I'm going to be! Maybe I will wake up and it will alll be a dream.........


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Jeff if we took Matthew hunting would you promise not to shoot him?


----------



## bigsix

I can not figure out how this is Bobo's fault? I have not always agreed with the play calling but we put up as many yards and points as any team Bama played this year. Bobo had nothing to do with giving up 350 yards rushing and 32 points. 

I think to many fans have unrealistic expectations any thing short of a national championship is a failure. If these people were put under the same micro scope on their job as a football coach it would be nice to see how they would fare. It is always easier to see what you should have done. How many of us have a job where we depend on 18 to 22 years olds performing, having to have a ball bounce our way and to make split second decisions that is second guessed by everyone. I am also sure these same people complaining about coaches and players never lost a game when they played if they played. I have played many games I gave everything I had and still lost. Because it happens someone has to win and someone has to lose.

Lastly, who are you going to get as a coach? What elite coach wants to  go to a school where your fans want you fired for winning your division title 2 years in a row, winning 12 games, and loosing the championship game in the last seconds to what will probably be the national champions. There are 3 unfilled coaching jobs in the SEC 2 of which have won national titles since UGA but are now at or near the bottom of their division and are paying huge buyouts because the fans expect nothing less than undefeated seasons every year and keep looking for Nick Saban. News flash there are no more Nick Sabans, however there is  Gene Chizit.


----------



## KyDawg

Big 6 I Understand and appreciate what you are saying. I am more than likely many years older than you are. My issue is that I have went year after year after year without winning a NC. In all those years I have watched player after player from our team go to the NFL.  In that time Florida Alabama and LSU have won NC's. I dont think it is to much to ask for our coach to win at least one.


----------



## MudDucker

KyDawg said:


> Big 6 I Understand and appreciate what you are saying. I am more than likely many years older than you are. My issue is that I have went year after year after year without winning a NC. In all those years I have watched player after player from our team go to the NFL.  In that time Florida Alabama and LSU have won NC's. I dont think it is to much to ask for our coach to win at least one.



How the other team scores 32 points and you blame it on the OC is beyond me.   I guess you didn't like the running plays when we were down by our goal line.  Yep down there where miscues would cost us 7 points.  Did you not see that bamer's line allowed them to run.  Ours at times looked like they were gonna blow bamer out and Gurley was getting big yards.

The problem was not the offense and it was not the OC and it was not the HC, if it was anything, it was the DC and our defense that did NOT stop the run in the 2nd half.

Those DAWGS fought like the dickens to keep it close and they nearly made the miracle come back.  I hate it, but I am not giving knee jerk pink slips.  Drink your whiskey, lick your wounds or change teams!


----------



## MudDucker

It has been said a 1000 times and I will say it again, it is a great defense that wins the championship.  Ours was great in a lot of ways, but not against the run.


----------



## brownceluse

Yall be easy on Charlie he's taking it hard. He'll be ok today. The D got thier gut riped out of them by the Bama O line! Go Dawgs and at least Gurshall will be around two more years!


----------



## Buck

It hurts, Charlie..  I'm not quite as old as you but I promise I haven't missed but a handful of Dawg games on the radio or TV in 40 years.  To be so close lit a fire in the bellies of those young men.  They now have something of their own to revenge instead of stories and banners hanging on the walls of times gone by.  This dream team will win a championship, count on it..


----------



## KyDawg

I could bite a nail in two. I will not lick my wounds and i will not get over it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Man, what a ballgame!!!  Congrats Bammers, good game doggies !!! 



Now to change this avatar . . .


----------



## KyDawg

I just hope Alabama beats Notre Dame by 50 points. Hey Quack you can have mine.


----------



## Matthew6

Good morning Charlie.


----------



## KyDawg

Afternoon Matthew.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs get a W in the cotton bowl!


----------



## KyDawg

Is that where we are going Jeff?


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Is that where we are going Jeff?



Thats the last I heard. Nothing set yet.


----------



## KyDawg

Capitol 1 bowl against Nebraska. Go Dawgs beat them corn huskers.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs hang a 100 on them!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Norcross Ga, Coming your way Friday night.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! It seems a few of the Bama fans have lost some class


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. I will get over this sometine next September.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! Classless fans sure give all of our great schools a black eye!


----------



## Buck

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! It seems a few of the Bama fans have lost some class



Some folks would argue with a brick wall.  Unfortuately for us, several  are members here.


----------



## brownceluse

Buck said:


> Some folks would argue with a brick wall.  Unfortuately for us, several  are members here.



Yep! Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

I said it's great to be a Georgia BullDawg!!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Buck

brownceluse said:


> I said it's great to be a Georgia BullDawg!!!! Go Dawgs!



Indeed it is..  Go dawgs!!


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide. You still up Charlie?


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! It seems the Bamers like to send pm's.........


----------



## tell sackett

brownceluse said:


> I said it's great to be a Georgia BullDawg!!!! Go Dawgs!



Nuff said


----------



## Matthew6

I bet Charlie's out there all night trying to get that buck.


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! It seems the Bamers like to send pm's.........



Not the first class bunch.


Go Dawgs in Sikeston, Missouri. Fine plce to eat there called Lambert's. They have moved ahead of Raleys for all time best hamburger steak. Even the though I got a roll tide Sat. nite by the cashier. Better be glad she wasn't the waitress, NO TIP.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Morning and Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Please stop sending pm's! Go Dawgs and pull up your britches your showing your crack....


----------



## RipperIII

What's up with the pm's?

I just got one from some rabid incensed dawg fan, I think he meant to insult me,...but the grammar was off too much to make it out


----------



## RipperIII

I was impressed with the bulldog offensive line, I really thought that BAMA could disrupt the blocking schemes and get a little pressure on Murray, but the line did a great job.
Aren't they all pretty young? Frosh and soph?

If Murray comes back with that RB duo and experienced line, UGA should be pretty dang intimidating.


----------



## KyDawg

Yes Ripper we do have a very young OL. I though they played well, but we were not as good as your guys Line.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, I am headed to Ga. this weekend. I need a few days down there to help me get over that loss.


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Jeff I sent you a PM this morning but I am not a Bamer. Regardless of the AV.


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS...... Hey guys....


----------



## KyDawg

What's up John?


----------



## Matthew6

Buck said:


> Some folks would argue with a brick wall.  Unfortuately for us, several  are members here.



And posting in this thread.


----------



## KyDawg

Where did that brick wall go?


----------



## Matthew6

Good afternoon  KY Dawg. Did you choot that buck last night charlie?


----------



## KyDawg

Nah I had to take the wife to Olive Garden for supper last night.


----------



## Matthew6

Love me some olive garden. Have q good afternoon charlie. Gotta go pick up Matthew11 at school.


----------



## John Cooper

Hey Charlie..... just coming off a weeks vacation.... shot a nice fat doe for the freezer.... Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Glad you got some freezer meat John. I am headed down to Ga Friday may give you a shout. I got to go watch some Ga. high School Football.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Glad you got some freezer meat John. I am headed down to Ga Friday may give you a shout. I got to go watch some Ga. high School Football.



Is it playoff time at the dome? How long you hanging around? I live about 15 min. west of the dome.


----------



## KyDawg

Actually Rip we play at Norcross Friday and if we win that one we go to the Dome.


----------



## John Cooper

Heck yeah just let me know when you are coming thru.....


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Is it playoff time at the dome? How long you hanging around? I live about 15 min. west of the dome.


We plan to meet Jeff for lunch somwhere Saturday. Maybe you could join us.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Moultrie Ga.


----------



## Buck

KyDawg said:


> We plan to meet Jeff for lunch somwhere Saturday. Maybe you could join us.



Man I wish I could meet up with you guys but I have tons going on this weekend..


----------



## KyDawg

Buck said:


> Man I wish I could meet up with you guys but I have tons going on this weekend..



Put it off Buck.


----------



## brownceluse

Dont be a coward say what you have to say on the open forum! You dont want everyone to see you are classless. Next time I call you out! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Get em Brown!


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Get em Brown!



I hope it doesnt come to that. I never thought I would see grown men act like this over a fb game. I'm truly speechless!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> I hope it doesnt come to that. I never thought I would see grown men act like this over a fb game. I'm truly speechless!



Well these games do may us do silly things sometimes. I have managed to make a few of them mad with my poor way of dealing with a loss. But I try not to get personal.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Go me, from the middle of nowhere . . .


----------



## brownceluse

Welcome back Quack! Go Dawgs in Davisboro!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Go Dawgs. Put up 100 on Nebraska.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

First time in my LIFE that I pulled for the Doggies, my idjit wife was pullin for Bammer, mebbe I jinxed ya'll ???


----------



## brownceluse

Hooked On Quack said:


> First time in my LIFE that I pulled for the Doggies, my idjit wife was pullin for Bammer, mebbe I jinxed ya'll ???



It's your fault! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs I hate Bama!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## Nitram4891

Go Jackets!


----------



## KyDawg

So you are telling me Quack caused that loss.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> So you are telling me Quack caused that loss.



From the mon!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> From the mon!!!!!!!!!!!



NCAA should investigate him!


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> NCAA should investigate him!



They are now I just sent them a link to this thread!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs Bama sux!


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> So you are telling me Quack caused that loss.


We're gonna send Mrs Quack a present.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs

Mrs. Quack is probably on the Bama pay roll....... lol


----------



## brownceluse

I want to thank all of you that have pm'ed me that support what I'm doing in bringing attention to the truth. The hate and death threat pm's have slowed a bit and the police will deal with that! It's been a trying few days but cfb has completely went to a few folks head. It's a shame grown men want to hurt you because of a game. Go Dawgs and remember boys our team our time got crushed by Satan and Bama!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Keep it up and they will posion every tree in your yard Jeff.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Keep it up and they will posion every tree in your yard Jeff.



They better not come by themselves!


----------



## KyDawg

They will bring Harvey with them.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> They will bring Harvey with them.



Harvey is a great bamer


----------



## KyDawg

Having a hard time getting excited about Capitol 1 bowl.


----------



## brownceluse

Charlie lets take a road trip to t town and put them bamers in their place. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

I am ready, but I will have to sneak up on them.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I am ready, but I will have to sneak up on them.



Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Do we have to go through Birmingham to get there?


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Do we have to go through Birmingham to get there?



Yep! I'm ready! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Gotta be careful I think I am still wanted over there.


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs on Richt blowing the SEC title game so he wont have to face oBAMA.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Norcross Ga. Headed that way to see some of the best high school football played in America.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs down in Norcross Ga. Headed that way to see some of the best high school football played in America.



Private school? GAC?


----------



## brownceluse

Charlie you reckon the Bama boys flirt with themselves in the mirror?


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Private school? GAC?



No Rip you know better'n that. Class 1AAAAAA semifinals. CC's 20th trip up that way this year.


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Charlie you reckon the Bama boys flirt with themselves in the mirror?



That and with pictures of Nick Satan.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> That and with pictures of Nick Satan.


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Rip does Norcross have a Domed stadium? I do not want to get cold or wet.


----------



## KyDawg

Anybody like smoked Ky. sausage bring your cooler to Peachtree corners this weekend.


----------



## riprap

Where yo headed? Nice stadiums but no domes.


----------



## riprap

I would think Norcross public schools would excell more in soccer.


----------



## Matthew6

Evening Charlie. Nice avatar. Get that buck yet.


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew I thought you were going to bed an hour ago. You will be cranky in the morning.


----------



## Matthew6

I'm married with children. I'm always cranky.


----------



## KyDawg

I got my 2 year old grnadson with me tonight. He puts me in a good mood. He does call me "Grumpy" though.


----------



## Matthew6

My sons are 11 and 3. Both good kids. The little one is a lot of fun.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Anybody like smoked Ky. sausage bring your cooler to Peachtree corners this weekend.



I'll bring my cooler!


----------



## KyDawg

Am I the only one that knows the movie CARS line by line. My Grandboy loves to watch him some CARS.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Am I the only one that knows the movie CARS line by line. My Grandboy loves to watch him some CARS.



My daughter watched the grinch about 15,000 times. I know what you mean.


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> My daughter watched the grinch about 15,000 times. I know what you mean.



Hey it beats watching reruns of the SECCG. Watching them cheat us once was enough.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Hey it beats watching reruns of the SECCG. Watching them cheat us once was enough.


----------



## KyDawg

I like chicken livers, and HS football, Go Dawgs. I used to like Bacon but the Bamers stole mine.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs boys I need some help cleaning all these fish!


----------



## Matthew6

Good morning dawgs. Roll tide.


----------



## brownceluse

This is playing out as we planed! It's greta to be a Georgia BullDawg!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> This is playing out as we planed! It's greta to be a Georgia BullDawg!!! Go Dawgs!


Hope those black heliopters and suv's leave you alone today.


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> Hope those black heliopters and suv's leave you alone today.



I have had the homeland police following me all week..... By the way have you seen any of those riding around?


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> I have had the homeland police following me all week..... By the way have you seen any of those riding around?


No gps in my vehicle. Besides, the big back titan will loose them in the woods.


----------



## Matthew6

Wonder if charlie as issues with those black helicopters and suv's.


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> Wonder if charlie as issues with those black helicopters and suv's.



No.


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> No.



Probably not much of interest in Adairville anyway except bunch of nice country folk, who like BACON.


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> Probably not much of interest in Adairville anyway except bunch of nice country folk, who like BACON.



Never been there but according to google maps it looks everybody knows everybody.


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Never been there but according to google maps it looks everybody knows everybody.


Sounds like home.


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Never been there but according to google maps it looks everybody knows everybody.


Sounds like home.  Charlie must be out there feeding cattle.


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> Sounds like home.  Charlie must be out there feeding cattle.



It does? What do you know about Charlies town?


----------



## brownceluse

Did I say playing along..........


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> It does? What do you know about Charlies town?


its in Ky and is a small town.


----------



## KyDawg

If you leave Springfield Tn. headed north on US 431 it will be the first town on the left.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> If you leave Springfield Tn. headed north on US 431 it will be the first town on the left.



Yep. Morning bacon master.


----------



## brownceluse

I hate Bama! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Who is Bama?


----------



## Hooked On Quack

KyDawg said:


> Who is Bama?






They're the ones that just BARELY beat da doggies.


----------



## brownceluse

Hooked On Quack said:


> They're the ones that just BARELY beat da doggies.



Oh no Quack they dominated every aspect of the game! Just ask them!


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Oh no Quack they dominated every aspect of the game! Just ask them!



32>28


----------



## KyDawg

Hooked On Quack said:


> They're the ones that just BARELY beat da doggies.



I thought that was Notre Dame in the NC game.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Who is Bama?



Sorry jelly.


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Odell bit a Man from Alabama today. I Took him straight to the vet and the Dr. thinks he will be okay.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Odell bit a Man from Alabama today. I Took him straight to the vet and the Dr. thinks he will be okay.



You need to watch him the next few weeks. There is no telling what he caught! Sorry that you will have to go through all that Charlie. I hope he will be ok!


----------



## KyDawg

Yeah the Doc said keep a close eye on him because there is something going around down there.


----------



## brownceluse

You should sue if he doesnt pull through or sure for emotional distrees. There isnt a dog on god's green earth that should have to go through that.......


----------



## KyDawg

I believe they guy was working for the NCAA.


----------



## riprap

Kydawg you need to make a trip to Lambert's. Just across the river from Paducah in Sikeston, MO. Best food ever. There is one in alabama but they serve horse meat.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Kydawg you need to make a trip to Lambert's. Just across the river from Paducah in Sikeston, MO. Best food ever. There is one in alabama but they serve horse meat.



I will try it Rip, hope they have Chicken Livers. Speaking of food you gonna join us for lunch Saturday?


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> I will try it Rip, hope they have Chicken Livers. Speaking of food you gonna join us for lunch Saturday?



I may be hunting. Where yall meetin at?


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> I will try it Rip, hope they have Chicken Livers. Speaking of food you gonna join us for lunch Saturday?



They call the wings yard bird. They do have hog jowls. They were awesome.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> I may be hunting. Where yall meetin at?



Liver King.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Liver King.



I have to rake leaves.


----------



## brownceluse

Come on over rip! Lets eat some livers!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS! Let's crush Nebraska in the Capital One Bowl!


----------



## KyDawg

There is a lot about this Avatar betting thing that I need to learn. Maybe Chad will help me out.


----------



## Silver Britches

KyDawg said:


> There is a lot about this Avatar betting thing that I need to learn. Maybe Chad will help me out.



Well, you kept your word and changed your avatar after our Dawgs lost. We are men of our word! We'll just make them wear that beautiful *G* next time. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs for avatar bets!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs Headed to Ga tomorrow.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs beat Nebraska!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Peachtree Corners.


----------



## Matthew6

Go dawgs. Go dawgs. Go dawgs. Go dawgs. Go dawgs. Go dawgs. Go dawgs. Goooooooooooooo Daaaaawgs.


----------



## fairhopebama

woof, woof. CMR is the man....can't wait until next year....


----------



## KyDawg

fairhope said:


> woof, woof. CMR is the man....can't wait until next year....



Yes you can.


----------



## KyDawg

Watch it Matthew, I will be in Georgia this weekend.


----------



## P C I

Silver Britches said:


> GO DAWGS! Let's crush Nebraska in the Capital One Bowl!



Not a Georgia or Alabama fan just a football fan. That was one VERY good game. I do not like Nebraska & from what I've seen Dawgs should score at will. I think Georgia got the shaft you should be in the Orange Bowl.


----------



## KyDawg

Hey PCI how are things out west.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Watch it Matthew, I will be in Georgia this weekend.


I live near quack in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> I live near quack in the middle of nowhere.



I know South Georgia like the back of my hand.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs on 75 south!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs on 75 south!



Once I get in the Peach State I may noy not stop until I get to Hahira.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Once I get in the Peach State I may noy not stop until I get to Hahira.



Go Dawgs in Peachtree Corners!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Pack Go.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Douglasville GA.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs on top of Cheehaw Mnt! Go Dawgs in Oxford Alabama tonight! There's quite a few Dawg lovers over there tonight!


----------



## KyDawg

Outta here, headed south tomorrow. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Muddyfoots

Go Dawgs in the Clarke County jail.


----------



## Bitteroot

Go Dawgs in possumville......olcowman we gotta mission!


----------



## Matthew6

Go dawgs. Go dawgs. Go dawgs. Gooo dawgs in nowhere ga. Go dawgs bringing bacon from KY. Go dawgs. Go dawgs. Kill the cornhuskers. Go dawgs. Bacon. Go dawgs. For.  Go dawgs. Matthew. Go dawgs. I love Mark Richt.  Jarvis jones is a killer. Go dawgs. Goooooooo dawgs Good nite dawgs.


----------



## Muddyfoots

Matthew6 said:


> Go dawgs. Go dawgs. Go dawgs. Gooo dawgs in nowhere ga. Go dawgs bringing bacon from KY. Go dawgs. Go dawgs. Kill the cornhuskers. Go dawgs. Bacon. Go dawgs. For.  Go dawgs. Matthew. Go dawgs. I love Mark Richt.  Jarvis jones is a killer. Go dawgs. Goooooooo dawgs Good nite dawgs.



Go Dawgs. Matthew is about to go bye bye...without bacon.


----------



## brownceluse

Muddyfoots said:


> Go Dawgs. Matthew is about to go bye bye...without bacon.



That would be a great early Christmas present! Go Dawgs for Matthew going bye bye!!


----------



## Matthew6

Muddyfoots said:


> Go Dawgs. Matthew is about to go bye bye...without bacon.


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


>



Your still here..... You better be glad Charlie likes you he stoped Muddy or you would be over on the AON oh wait there is no AON!


----------



## Matthew6

Good morning. Go dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

GO Dawgs in Silver city Ga!


----------



## Bitteroot

Go Dawgs from behind the Chrisum Tree......


----------



## tell sackett

Go Dawgs!!

It's a great day to be a Dawg


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs from Norcross Georgia. Go Pack


----------



## Matthew6

Welcome home charlie. Go dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Thank you Guys. Getting ready to watch some Georgia High School Football.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs and Go Pack!


----------



## Buck

Go Dawgs from Seven Hills Beef o' Brady's..


----------



## Buck

Charlie, if you're headed home up 75 this weekend let me know and I'll buy you lunch..


----------



## KyDawg

Lost the game to a good Norcross team. Did see Kirby Smart and BoBo there. Smart needs to stay away from this Georgia talent. Norcross has a great running back.


----------



## KyDawg

I saw Kirby make illegal contacts with at least 5 different players tonight. I am sending video to the NCAA.


----------



## KyDawg

Buck said:


> Charlie, if you're headed home up 75 this weekend let me know and I'll buy you lunch..



Thanks Buck we are having Lunch here in Norcross tomorrow then headed up 75. We may spend the night up that way or head on home, dont know yet. PM me and let me know where you are and we will try to hook up if possible.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs this fine morning!


----------



## riprap

Man it was a great lunch. I'm glad we all decided to start pulling for the tide. Charlie gave us some sausage in the shape of an elephant trunk. He flung his G tag and almost hit Quiktrip. I stopped and traded my F250 on a mid 80's pickup with a camper top to hold all my NC years and bama flags and magnets. Brown's wife said she was real interesnted in 3.5 acres over in Oxford, Ala. and the '78 model 5th wheel they passed for sale on the way over. This other guy that was there hasn't been converted yet.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! Thanks for the sausage Charlie I know it will be good good good! Hope you enjoyed your time back home in Ga.!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Did Pops happen to brang me any ???



Go doggies in Buffalo China mines !!


----------



## Bitteroot

Hooked On Quack said:


> Did Pops happen to brang me any ???
> 
> 
> 
> Go doggies in Buffalo China mines !!



Charlie ain't gonna be sharin no sausage wif no tech gnat.....


----------



## brownceluse

Hooked On Quack said:


> Did Pops happen to brang me any ???
> 
> 
> 
> Go doggies in Buffalo China mines !!



You have to leave the MON to get some.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Bitteroot said:


> Charlie ain't gonna be sharin no sausage wif no tech gnat.....




Yes he would, Chawlie likes me !! 





brownceluse said:


> You have to leave the MON to get some.




You mean I'd have to leave the MON and go to the middle of somewhere ???


----------



## brownceluse

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yes he would, Chawlie likes me !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean I'd have to leave the MON and go to the middle of somewhere ???



You would of had to leave the mon and go to the zoo.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

brownceluse said:


> You would of had to leave the mon and go to the zoo.










Think I'll just hang here in the MON...


----------



## brownceluse

Hooked On Quack said:


> Think I'll just hang here in the MON...



I might share some of mine with ya if we dont eat it all before I see you next.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

brownceluse said:


> I might share some of mine with ya if we dont eat it all before I see you next.






Give me a shout the next time your down in the MON, I've got an 84hr work week starting today.


----------



## brownceluse

Hooked On Quack said:


> Give me a shout the next time your down in the MON, I've got an 84hr work week starting today.



Dang it man why they working you so hard?


----------



## Matthew6

Hooked On Quack said:


> Give me a shout the next time your down in the MON, I've got an 84hr work week starting today.


ouch. that sux.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

brownceluse said:


> Dang it man why they working you so hard?





Matthew6 said:


> ouch. that sux.





Covering for vacation and a co-worker out with surgery.


----------



## brownceluse

Hooked On Quack said:


> Covering for vacation and a co-worker out with surgery.



I've been working 6 days a week myself. Took today off to have lunch with Charlie. Overtime around christmas is always a good thing.


----------



## KyDawg

Hey guys enjoyed the lunch today and all the Bama gear I ended up with. I am most proud of the Kirby Smart autographed fake silk Elephant cushion I got.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Hey guys enjoyed the lunch today and all the Bama gear I ended up with. I am most proud of the Kirby Smart autographed fake silk Elephant cushion I got.



Who is Kirby Smart?


----------



## KyDawg

Hooked On Quack said:


> Did Pops happen to brang me any ???
> 
> 
> 
> Go doggies in Buffalo China mines !!



I gave yours to a Guy  who washed my windshield at a stop sign. He assured me that he knew you and would see you later on today.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I gave yours to a Guy  who washed my windshield at a stop sign. He assured me that he knew you and would see you later on today.


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Who is Kirby Smart?



He is the guy who will take over for Malzahn year after next.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> He is the guy who will take over for Malzahn year after next.


----------



## KyDawg

I guess a lot of people down there around Atlanta must have recognized me, because they all kept blowing thier horns at me and gesturing wildly.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I guess a lot of people down there around Atlanta must have recognized me, because they all kept blowing thier horns at me and gesturing wildly.



I would apoligize on behalf of those people Charlie, but they aint from around here. Go Dawgs in Adairville Ky!


----------



## KyDawg

The people at the Norcross game were very nice to us, but they won.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> The people at the Norcross game were very nice to us, but they won.



Let them lose and see how nice they are.


----------



## KyDawg

I hate they did not have any Chicken Livers for Rip at lunch today.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I hate they did not have any Chicken Livers for Rip at lunch today.



If they did I would have ordered them.................. Nothing like chicken livers covered in white gravy with a touch of hot sauce. Cornbread, and sliced mater!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> If they did I would have ordered them.................. Nothing like chicken livers covered in white gravy with a touch of hot sauce. Cornbread, and sliced mater!



Now you making me hongry. Did you know the fellow that took our pictures? I meant to get his name, but I looked around and he was gone.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Now you making me hongry. Did you know the fellow that took our pictures? I meant to get his name, but I looked around and he was gone.



I think he was a Bama fan............ Go Dawgs for the ghost picture taker!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs at the Forum Mall, did not think I would get my wife out of that place. I dont know what they have that you cant find at the Dollar Store.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs at the Forum Mall, did not think I would get my wife out of that place. I dont know what they have that you cant find at the Dollar Store.



Next time yall come you'll have to take her to the mall of Ga in Buford. It was about 25 minutes north of where yall were at. If she likes malls she will be in mall heaven.


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Next time yall come you'll have to take her to the mall of Ga in Buford. It was about 25 minutes north of where yall were at. If she likes malls she will be in mall heaven.



Do they have a Dollar store?


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Do they have a Dollar store?



Yep Dollar General.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs from North Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs from the banks of the Apalachee river.


----------



## KyDawg

Wonder if we face Johnny Football in the regular season during the next two years. I know we probably meet him at least once in the SECCG.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Wonder if we face Johnny Football in the regular season during the next two years. I know we probably meet him at least once in the SECCG.


I hope not...... He's a game changer! I know next yeaar we dont.


----------



## KyDawg

We will probably see him in the SECCG, because he has Alabama's number.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> We will probably see him in the SECCG, because he has Alabama's number.



I didnt want to remind them of how Johnny dominated them. I wonder if A&M and Johnny FB are the new Bo Jackson that changed history for the Barners?!!!


----------



## KyDawg

What if Johnny FB got Saban fired?  Auburn would probably give him one of Bo's Heismans for that.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> What if Johnny FB get Saban fired?  Auburn would probably give him one of Bo's Heismans for that.



I could see that hapening


----------



## KyDawg

If Murray stays another year he will give Johnny a run for his money next year. I dont think he will, but if he does he is going to hold a lot of personal SEC career records.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> If Murray stays another year he will give Johnny a run for his money next year. I dont think he will, but if he does he is going to hold a lot of personal SEC career records.



He'll be back!


----------



## KyDawg

Go 2013 NC Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Bismark N. Dakota!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Nanticoke Pennsylvania.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs that love good BBQ sauce that a friend gives them.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs on the banks of Alcovy river!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Estaboga Alabama! I'm done with it for tonight!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

KyDawg said:


> I gave yours to a Guy  who washed my windshield at a stop sign. He assured me that he knew you and would see you later on today.






Yep, that was probably one of my young 'uns . . .


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs for all the kids Quack doesnt know he has!


----------



## Matthew6

happy roll tide sunday morning. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a wet Sunday on the Red River.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs on a fine Sunday afternoon!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Athens Ga today. Took momma out to do some Christmas shopping...... Dad gum it!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs in Athens Ga today. Took momma out to do some Christmas shopping...... Dad gum it!



That is always fun.


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs. Haven't had any good bbq or ribs with meat on them in a while.


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Rip the wife said that the next time you buy her a Rooster Tail be sure that it is blue. She said if she was going to have to wear one then at least it should match her eyes.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs. Haven't had any good bbq or ribs with meat on them in a while.



Whatever you do don't go to dreamland that place sucks!


----------



## KyDawg

Just terrible.


----------



## Muddyfoots

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs in Athens Ga today. Took momma out to do some Christmas shopping...... Dad gum it!



Y'all ain't got internet?

Free shipping.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Muddyfoots said:


> Y'all ain't got internet?
> 
> Free shipping.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



Last year she had 90% shipped. It was one of those Christmas shopping and get rid of the kids day. It all ends the same with me being broke! Sardines and crackers for lunch this week..... Go Dawgs for the Mrs cleaning out my checking account!


----------



## Muddyfoots

brownceluse said:


> Last year she had 90% shipped. It was one of those Christmas shopping and get rid of the kids day. It all ends the same with me being broke! Sardines and crackers for lunch this week..... Go Dawgs for the Mrs cleaning out my checking account!



I'll fight the crowds from the keyboard...

And just as broke.


----------



## KyDawg

Jeff do like I do and take her to the Dollar store.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Jeff do like I do and take her to the Dollar store.



It all ends the same Charlie.... Poor Poor Poor


----------



## brownceluse

Muddyfoots said:


> I'll fight the crowds from the keyboard...
> 
> And just as broke.



I ordered her present on line.......


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> It all ends the same Charlie.... Poor Poor Poor



I rmember one Christmas when all I got was a $2 bill and a raincoat and was happy to get it.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I rmember one Christmas when all I got was a $2 bill and a raincoat and was happy to get it.


I had two christmas growing up that I didnt get anything. One year Maw and paw had a bad year and the second time my daddy bought christmas for a good friends kids because they didnt have the money. Me and my brother were older and it didnt matter. I can honestly say that I know what the real meaning of Christmas is. It just like everything has gotten way to out of control. My kids will get one big gift each and the rest clothes. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> I had two christmas growing up that I didnt get anything. One year Maw and paw had a bad year and the second time my daddy bought christmas for a good friends kids because they didnt have the money. Me and my brother were older and it didnt matter. I can honestly say that I know what the real meaning of Christmas is. It just like everything has gotten way to out of control. My kids will get one big gift each and the rest clothes. Go Dawgs!



You are right, we never judged Christmas by how much loot we got. Some of my best Christmas memories are of cutting the tree and going Quail hunting on Christmas afternoon with my dad.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs for folks like me and Charlie who know what Christmas is all about!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs that miss the time when things seemed a lot simpler than they do now.


----------



## Matthew6

Go dawgs


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> Go dawgs



First one in a while I dont have to change your quote! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Whassup dawgies. Y'all ready for that Nebraska game.


----------



## KyDawg

Where is your Christmas spirit Matthew?


----------



## Matthew6

Actually I just got home from the hospital we had a Christmas party for some employees children. It was a lot of fun.


----------



## Muddyfoots

We are having a hunt for the Make a Wish Foundation, January 4-6, if ya wanna help. It dont get no better than that.

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Muddyfoots said:


> We are having a hunt for the Make a Wish Foundation, January 4-6, if ya wanna help. It dont get no better than that.
> 
> Go Dawgs.



Cant be there but if there is anything else I can do to help just PM me. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> Actually I just got home from the hospital we had a Christmas party for some employees children. It was a lot of fun.



It is a good thing to see kids happy this time of year.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Moultrie Ga.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Between ga! Seen a nice un in a field this eve but Momma said no no no!


----------



## KyDawg

Momma keep you out of the Pokey.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Momma keep you out of the Pokey.



Momma has kept me out of the Pokey for about 16 years! But she aint always around........


----------



## KyDawg

Mine has kept me out of the Pokey over 40 years. But she still wont let me go to Georgia by Myself.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs that stay out of the Pokey.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Mine has kept me out of the Pokey over 40 years. But she still wont let me go to Georgia by Myself.



Why?


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Why?



I think she knows me.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I think she knows me.



 Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. Headed to Nashville for a couple of days babysitting,


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs we have a hurricane coming through Ga right now!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs we have a hurricane coming through Ga right now!






It's blowing pretty good out here in the MON .


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs we have a hurricane coming through Ga right now!



It came through here last night.


----------



## Matthew6

Evening Charlie. Go dawgs. Go dawgs. Go dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew is a closet Dawg.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Matthew is a closet Dawg.



Lock the door.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Matthew is a closet Dawg.



He acts as if he knows more than it seems......... Hmmm?!


----------



## Bitteroot

Go Dawgs... Whooooop  Troy.......


----------



## brownceluse

Go dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs at Uncle Bud's Catfish Shack in Nolensville Tn. Great Catish and Chicken Livers. Rip would love it.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs at Uncle Bud's Catfish Shack in Nolensville Tn. Great Catish and Chicken Livers. Rip would love it.



That junk hole closed in Smyrna, Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> That junk hole closed in Smyrna, Ga.



That is sad.


----------



## riprap

It's what you get with livers on the menu.


----------



## KyDawg

Quail wrapped in chicken livers are goooooooooood.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in the kitchen just fried some Ky sausage! Thank ya Charlie! It was good good good!


----------



## KyDawg

Glad you enjoyed it Jeff.


----------



## brownceluse

I'm glad the pm's have stoped. I'm thankful for ny true friends on here that stayed with me through this. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

From Nahville Tenn. I just want to say Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

This is a good thread.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs from the coach in my living room in Bethlehem Ga!


----------



## brownceluse

With a belly full of Sausage!


----------



## KyDawg

Finally got one of the two grandkids to go to sleep. One more to go.


----------



## KyDawg

I need to learn to stay in my own neighborhood.


----------



## brownceluse

Dont lie your having a ball.........


----------



## KyDawg

Yeah, they make the old man smile a lot.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Nashville 10 r c!


----------



## KyDawg

We done lost John C. again. I hope he is okay. Go Dawgs in South Pittsburgh


----------



## brownceluse

I'm sure he's fine. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs from the Music City Baby sitter.


----------



## Silver Britches

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs from the Music City Baby sitter.



GO DAWGS! to all of those who are bored and babysitting!


----------



## KyDawg

Silver Britches said:


> GO DAWGS! to all of those who are bored and babysitting!



I miss my cows.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs up in Kentucky.


----------



## Bitteroot

Go Dawgs... in da Valley.....


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in South Georgia. Way out in the piney woods.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

I miss Odell. Go Odell the Dawg!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Moultrie Georgia.


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Matthew how is the weather down in South Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse

North Ga is cold tonight!


----------



## KyDawg

Not to hot in North Tennessee.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgsthat like Fried catfish and raw oysters. Go Dawgs down in St. Marks Fla.


----------



## KyDawg

Dang, babies sure do wake up a lot. I think I will let momma take the late shift.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on what is going to be a long night.


----------



## KyDawg

It's great to be a Georgia Bulldog.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on this fine Morning in UT country.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs my almost 2 yr old little girl is interested in Christmas vacation. If I watch Mickey Christmas one more time...


----------



## brownceluse

Enjoy it rip they grow quick! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Back home in the commonwealth. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Anybody know why my back arrow is not working tonight?


----------



## brownceluse

Good morning and go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Good morning and Roll Tide.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Hey Ky I need some bearings for my saw and they are in Ky. You think you could run those down to me? I'll take you fishing and we can use artificial livers.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! Don't give in Charlie! The real thing or nothing!


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! Don't give in Charlie! The real thing or nothing!



Come on now I need those bearings. Maybe we could go to the pond up the road and he wouldn't need fishing a license. Real livers are OK there.


----------



## KyDawg

Why did you not ask about those bearings last week when I was going that way. A special trip would require real livers in a real boat.


----------



## riprap

Well we have Applied Technoligies (old dixie bearings) 5 miles from the house. Was certain they would have em. I think I got it covered. Let me go tell my boat she is safe. I just paid it off yesterday. I didn't need a steam cleaning bill anyway.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Well we have Applied Technoligies (old dixie bearings) 5 miles from the house. Was certain they would have em. I think I got it covered. Let me go tell my boat she is safe. I just paid it off yesterday. I didn't need a steam cleaning bill anyway.



You might want to rethink this. Would you rather have me fishing with livers or Rooster tails? Plus a mess of fried catfish would taste pretty good right now. We could even bait up a few jugs and noodles.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> You might want to rethink this. Would you rather have me fishing with livers or Rooster tails? Plus a mess of fried catfish would taste pretty good right now. We could even bait up a few jugs and noodles.



Well if you use a roostertail you would need at least a 15 ft rod to snag me since my boat is 21ft long. Now roostertails on jugs might work.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Well if you use a roostertail you would need at least a 15 ft rod to snag me since my boat is 21ft long. Now roostertails on jugs might work.



Just dont get someone else's jugs. I hear some people get very upset about that.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Just dont get someone else's jugs. I hear some people get very upset about that.



Last time I was at Oconee I took some pics of jugs washed up on the bank. I'm ready for another jugging thread.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

I like jugs !! 



Go doggies in Deepstep Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Last time I was at Oconee I took some pics of jugs washed up on the bank. I'm ready for another jugging thread.



I would think your last one would last you a lifetime. I believe several people threatened bodily harm to you.


----------



## Nitram4891

Hooked On Quack said:


> I like jugs !!
> 
> 
> 
> Go doggies in Deepstep Ga.



I like jugs too.


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Quack when I come to see you down in the MON are you gonna take me jugging?


----------



## Hooked On Quack

KyDawg said:


> Hey Quack when I come to see you down in the MON are you gonna take me jugging?





We don't have any "jugging" facilities here in the MON.



Would you settle for some likker and cow tipping ??


----------



## KyDawg

Hooked On Quack said:


> We don't have any "jugging" facilities here in the MON.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you settle for some likker and cow tipping ??



Well yeah.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> I would think your last one would last you a lifetime. I believe several people threatened bodily harm to you.



Just a bunch of big typing. I mean how tough do you have to be to sit back and watch some jugs float around. They can't even do that. They have to go take a nap. Throw a spinnerbait all day or snag someone with treble hooks. They will know what tough is.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Just a bunch of big typing. I mean how tough do you have to be to sit back and watch some jugs float around. They can't even do that. They have to go take a nap. Throw a spinnerbait all day or snag someone with treble hooks. They will know what tough is.



Yeah I know something about snagging people with treble hooks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

I whacked a buzzbait off the side of my wife's head and liked to had knocked her out of the boat . . .


----------



## KyDawg

Hooked On Quack said:


> I whacked a buzzbait off the side of my wife's head and liked to had knocked her out of the boat . . .



Well at least i just got mine with a rooster tail, if it had been a buzz bait


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Well at least i just got mine with a rooster tail, if it had been a buzz bait



They could have heard yall when yall got to the ER.


----------



## KyDawg

We would have been the Buzz around the hospital.


----------



## KyDawg

Where did all my buddy's go?


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. Been a long night with a cow that did not want to let her calf come into this world without a fight. But momma and baby are fine now. Sure is cold out there and I am getting to old for this..............


----------



## Matthew6

Happy roll tide Friday to the dawg nation.


----------



## KyDawg

Afternoon Matthew.


----------



## KyDawg

Lunchtime go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Talking Rock GA.


----------



## tell sackett

'Bout bedtime Go Dawgs

It's been a great day to be a Dawg, and tomorrow will be a great day to be a Dawg(the good Lord willin').


----------



## KyDawg

Sorry i have been so late posting the last couple of nights, I have been over in Bowling Green Ky, helping Coach Petrino get setlled in.


----------



## Bitteroot

I want to choke the life outa a scum sucking coward that killed 
Little kids.....I'm sorry.  I'm - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -!


----------



## Bitteroot

I'll calm down tomorrow.    Maybe!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Bitteroot said:


> I want to choke the life outa a scum sucking coward that killed
> Little kids.....I'm sorry.  I'm - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -!



I know how you fell Bitterroot, I went to a Christmas program tonight that my 3 year old grandson was in, and all I could think about were those poor familes in CT.


----------



## Bitteroot

I have always been somewhat immune to what I see on the news ... Today I wept for those children and families..... I would literally watch the life stream from his body with my bare hands with no remorse..... No more than a rabid dog....!


----------



## Matthew6

Dang, this looks like a BAMA thread with all the avatars. Good night dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> Dang, this looks like a BAMA thread with all the avatars. Good night dawgs.



Enjoy it while it last Matthew, it migh be all Irish here in a few weeks.


----------



## Matthew6

Whassup Charlie. Go dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Just a rainy Saturday in Ky. Got my Granson with me today and somehow I feel blessed.


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs for $1100 worth of bearings and $250.00 of work done on the blade shaft of my saw. I need to get to work to pay for that junk.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs for $1100 worth of bearings and $250.00 of work done on the blade shaft of my saw. I need to get to work to pay for that junk.



Well get out there and get it Rip. You can't make any money sitting around here typing.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Well get out there and get it Rip. You can't make any money sitting around here typing.



What you got for me to cut?


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> What you got for me to cut?



You could cut me up a mess of chicken livers.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> You could cut me up a mess of chicken livers.



Ok but you will need to dump them out on the concrete.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Ok but you will need to dump them out on the concrete.



That might make them HARD to eat.


----------



## KyDawg

Jeff must be doing serious shining these nights.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in the Dome tonight watching Georgia HS football. Go Norcross.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Jeff must be doing serious shining these nights.



You know him, prolly at the mall. Looking for his wife some gifts at bath and body works. I think you can poot in there and get away with it.

Too bad her gift is going to come from the Dollar Tree.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> You know him, prolly at the mall. Looking for his wife some gifts at bath and body works. I think you can poot in there and get away with it.
> 
> Too bad her gift is going to come from the Dollar Tree.



Yeah it is hard to keep that boy out of the mall.


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide.


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew you better roll that Tide on out of here. Dont make me come down there.


----------



## brownceluse

I aint missed much matthew is still obsessed with our thread! Go Dawgs for all the kids in Ct that lost their lives by a COWARD!


----------



## KyDawg

Glad you back Jeff. That mess in Ct upset me more than I can express. Had my grandson all day and could not quit hugging him.


----------



## Matthew6

A guy went into St Vincent Hospital in Birmingham and shot 3 people. They lived and that trashed got smoked by a Birmingham cop. That is one fine hospital and it could have been worse. Glad to see one of these guys die for a change. Can't comment on the school, it makes my blood pressure boil.


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> A guy went into St Vincent Hospital in Birmingham and shot 3 people. They lived and that trashed got smoked by a Birmingham cop. That is one fine hospital and it could have been worse. Glad to see one of these guys die for a change. Can't comment on the school, it makes my blood pressure boil.



Good for the B'ham cops. To bad one of the adults in Ct was not armed and shot that scum's heart out.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!



Go dawgs. Go dawgs. Go Dawgs. Go dawgs. Go Dawgs. Go Dawgs. Go Dawgs. Go Dawgs. Go dawgs.


----------



## Bitteroot

Goooo dawgs!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Got to make my yearly trip to the Mall today, to Christmas shop. I might not make it back.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Got to make my yearly trip to the Mall today, to Christmas shop. I might not make it back.



Have fun Charlie.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!



This^^^^^


----------



## riprap

Today is a good day to be in the house wacthing football. I wish someone would bring me a plate of hot wings. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Today is a good day to be in the house wacthing football. I wish someone would bring me a plate of hot wings. Go Dawgs.



I might bring you some hot Livers.


----------



## Silver Britches

I want a Bowl victory over Nebraska for my _late_ x-mas present!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, beat them Huskers so bad that they wont play next year.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! Dreamland sux!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! Dreamland sux!



Unless you are there with good people.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Unless you are there with good people.



That would make it better but it still sux. Them stupid Bamers dont know good Q Charlie! Dont tell them though they cant read what we are writing.........


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> That would make it better but it still sux. Them stupid Bamers dont know good Q Charlie! Dont tell them though they cant read what we are writing.........



I think some of them can because they are closet Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I think some of them can because they are closet Dawgs.



True dat! It seems that the said fan that stalks this thread has somebody very close to him that can read and write! Has to be the minority in the tide nation.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. Hunting is a lot more fun than going to the Mall this time of year.


----------



## tell sackett

KyDawg said:


> I might bring you some hot Livers.



If he don't want them, I know somebody in Deepstep that loves them.



KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs. Hunting is a lot more fun than going to the Mall this time of year.



A trip to the proctologist would be more fun.


On second thought.........

Go Dawgs! Stomp them cornshuckers!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Deepstep Georgia. Sounds like a place I need to visit one day.


----------



## brownceluse

It's in the MON too! Go Dawgs!


----------



## tell sackett

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs down in Deepstep Georgia. Sounds like a place I need to visit one day.



Come on down any time

Fair warning: you just might not want to leave.


----------



## KyDawg

tell sackett said:


> Come on down any time
> 
> Fair warning: you just might not want to leave.



I know that. I did not want to leave Georgia the first time.


----------



## KyDawg

Going to bed, got to get up early in the morning and take care of some pesky coyotes. Mr coyote meet Mr 204.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Pelham Ga.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in the deer hunting forum!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs in the deer hunting forum!



You know how to stir things up.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> You know how to stir things up.


----------



## riprap

We need a shorter college season to make room for playoffs.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> We need a shorter college season to make room for playoffs.



Agree. We need more rstrictions on recruiting too


----------



## KyDawg

I think we need more bowl games.


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> Agree. We need more rstrictions on recruiting too



Oversigning seems to be an issue. 

ALL teams should be able to get a do over when you beat yourself, especially when it involves a chance at a NC.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> Oversigning seems to be an issue.
> 
> ALL teams should be able to get a do over when you beat yourself, especially when it involves a chance at a NC.



Agree 100%!


----------



## KyDawg

I think UGA should be able to oversign due to the number of great athletes there are in The State. But you could not let everyone do it, because some of them would abuse it.


----------



## Matthew6

I met Vince Dooley at the grocery store today. Go dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs Bama fans are sissy's!


----------



## riprap

Yea that let's roll all year long or whatever really kept going. What kind of gimmick they gonna come up with next.


----------



## KyDawg

I think they should move the SECG to athens, more UGA fans could get tickets.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> I think they should move the SECG to athens, more UGA fans could get tickets.



We're there every year, might as well.


----------



## KyDawg

The winner of the Capital One Bowl game should get the Better Homes and Gardens National Championship. I think Bama has three or four of those.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> The winner of the Capital One Bowl game should get the Better Homes and Gardens National Championship. I think Bama has three or four of those.



There is no football record ever established or will be established that bama has not broken.


----------



## brownceluse

Have yall ever met a Bama fan that could read besides rh bama? He's a mod now dont want to make him mad at me....


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs Bama fans are sissy's!



Vince was doing a book signing at Kroger. Nice guy.


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> Have yall ever met a Bama fan that could read besides rh bama? He's a mod now dont want to make him mad at me....



They all sure know how to type. Now rh bama he's alright. There is always an exception to the rule.


----------



## Muddyfoots

Matthew6 said:


> Vince was doing a book signing at Kroger. Nice guy.



Is there not an official Abalama thread somewhere?


----------



## rhbama3

Muddyfoots said:


> Is there not an official Abalama thread somewhere?



Muddy, is there a way to confine brownceluse to the Sports Forum only? There is a near riot about to happen in the deer hunting section.


----------



## Muddyfoots

rhbama3 said:


> Muddy, is there a way to confine brownceluse to the Sports Forum only? There is a near riot about to happen in the deer hunting section.



I didn't know he found the password to get out of here.


----------



## brownceluse

rhbama3 said:


> Muddy, is there a way to confine brownceluse to the Sports Forum only? There is a near riot about to happen in the deer hunting section.






Muddyfoots said:


> I didn't know he found the password to get out of here.


 You had one two many a feews ago and give me the password. Thanks again I didnt even know the woodys had so many different forums......


----------



## Muddyfoots

brownceluse said:


> You had one two many a feews ago and give me the password. Thanks again I didnt even know the woodys had so many different forums......



Ever been under house arrest?


----------



## brownceluse

Muddyfoots said:


> Ever been under house arrest?



No and I dont want to! I'll be have!


----------



## riprap

You sure are fast to keep jumping back and forth.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> You sure are fast to keep jumping back and forth.



You have to be fast to be a bow hunter


----------



## Muddyfoots

brownceluse said:


> No and I dont want to! I'll be have!



Knew you were a good little pup.

Now where is Mattew?


----------



## brownceluse

Muddyfoots said:


> Knew you were a good little pup.
> 
> Now where is Mattew?



Last I heard from him he was bad mouthing you in a pm he sent me....... Not trying to start anything though just thought you should know....


----------



## Muddyfoots

brownceluse said:


> Last I heard from him he was bad mouthing you in a pm he sent me....... Not trying to start anything though just thought you should know....



Notice how I used that Abalama spelling..

Thanks for forwarding the pm..


----------



## brownceluse

Muddyfoots said:


> Notice how I used that Abalama spelling..
> 
> Thanks for forwarding the pm..



I did and your welcome.


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> Last I heard from him he was bad mouthing you in a pm he sent me....... Not trying to start anything though just thought you should know....


----------



## KyDawg

I think they should ban bow hunting in Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I think they should ban bow hunting in Georgia.



They need to becuase them deer hunters sho r gulliable...


----------



## KyDawg

I am glad your trolling season is as short as it is.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I am glad your trolling season is as short as it is.


----------



## KyDawg

I wish we had a trolling season in Kentucky. I have been lobbying for one but I am out numbered by the bank fishermen.


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Last I heard from him he was bad mouthing you in a pm he sent me....... Not trying to start anything though just thought you should know....


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


>



Sorry man I just didnt want him to think I said all those things that you said about him. Go Dawgs! Muddy I'm pretty sure he said something about being one step ahead of the mods...


----------



## brownceluse

Good morning boys! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a cool morning in Kentucky.


----------



## brownceluse

Did muddy find Matthew? I hope he isn't too hard on him. I think banning him would just for what he said muddy! Go Dawgs in Lowndes county!


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Did muddy find Matthew? I hope he isn't too hard on him. I think banning him would just for what he said muddy! Go Dawgs in Lowndes county!



Roll tide.


----------



## Muddyfoots

Matthew6 said:


> Roll tide.


----------



## Matthew6

Muddyfoots said:


>



Goooooooooooooooooo Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Valdosta Dawgs aint bad


----------



## KyDawg

Country Ham, Eggs a little sausage, grits, molasses. Supper tonight.


----------



## KyDawg

I want to spend a day in Talking Rock Ga. My Ancestors are from there. All I need is a good guide that knows the area. Any suggestions.


----------



## KyDawg

And go Dawgs.


----------



## Muddyfoots

Matthew6 said:


> Goooooooooooooooooo Dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6

Muddyfoots said:


>


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew, how are things going  in Hahira tonignht?


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Bethlehem Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse

Muddyfoots said:


>



I only sent you one pm do I need to send the others to get him banned?


----------



## KyDawg

Poor Matthew, and I kinda liked him Jeff.


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> Poor Matthew, and I kinda liked him Jeff.



Don't get attached.


----------



## KyDawg

I have tried and tried to post a song for hin and it will not work.


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> I have tried and tried to post a song for hin and it will not work.



Let's see if this works Charlie.


----------



## KyDawg

Must be my puter but it wont play a song.


----------



## KyDawg

Is it playing on anybody's elses?


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> Is it playing on anybody's elses?



The first you deleted does not. The second one plays fine.

Mine works, also.


----------



## brownceluse

Muddyfoots said:


> Don't get attached.


 He shouldnt have been running his mouth about you. I know you admins have tough choices to make around here, but don't be to hard on yourself. It was something that had to be done! The forum will be better because of it.


----------



## KyDawg

The music does not play any more


----------



## KyDawg

Let me try this one and see if if works.


----------



## Muddyfoots

brownceluse said:


> He shouldnt have been running his mouth about you. I know you admins have tough choices to make around here, but don't be to hard on yourself. It was something that had to be done! The forum will be better because of it.



Yeah, you have to have a cold heart to do this. 



KyDawg said:


> Let me try this one and see if if works.


 
Works fine for me.


----------



## KyDawg

You guys are tricking me, none of these song will playback on my computer. Dont make me come down there.


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> You guys are tricking me, none of these song will playback on my computer. Dont make me come down there.



No Sir. They play fine for me.


----------



## Muddyfoots

Muddyfoots said:


> No Sir. They play fine for me.



Speakers on?


----------



## brownceluse

Muddyfoots said:


> Speakers on?


----------



## KyDawg

Speakers on they just wont play. I click on the start arrow and nothing happens. The music will not play.


----------



## KyDawg

Bye Bye Miss American Pie. The music willl not play,


----------



## KyDawg

I went to translate with bling and they played. What's up with that I dont wear bling.


----------



## KyDawg

Hooked On Quack said:


> Here's to all the "hopeful" dwag fans, pffffffffffffffffft . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From da middle of NO Where . . .



Evening Quack. I posted a song and it had nekid women on it and I had to delete it Quick.


----------



## KyDawg

Allright Mudyy my song posting career is over. Puhleeeeese dont ban me.


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> Allright Mudyy my song posting career is over. Puhleeeeese dont ban me.



You are on a better path than Matthew..


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Allright Mudyy my song posting career is over. Puhleeeeese dont ban me.



You'll be fine just as long as you dont pm people talking about him.


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew has one foot on a Banana peel and the other one on the ban button.


----------



## KyDawg

Jeff your bow hunting thread is about to hit 300. I hopr you have a big cooler.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Jeff your bow hunting thread is about to hit 300. I hopr you have a big cooler.



You should see some of the pm's I've got!


----------



## KyDawg

You better stay incognito for a while.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> I want to spend a day in Talking Rock Ga. My Ancestors are from there. All I need is a good guide that knows the area. Any suggestions.



I know the area well Charlie.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Matthew has one foot on a Banana peel and the other one on the ban button.



 go dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6

Muddyfoots said:


> You are on a better path than Matthew..




Go dawgs


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!



Go dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Natthew we    kinds like you.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Natthew we    kinds like you.



Kill that deer yet Charlie.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Pickens county! Free Home used to have some cold beah!


----------



## Matthew6

Go bammers in Harbins Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

G Dawgs. Time for Marshall Dillon.


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Rip Rap, Fried chicken for supper tonight. The whole chicken including liver.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Hey Rip Rap, Fried chicken for supper tonight. The whole chicken including liver.



Im sorry. Looks like the economy is effecting everybody.


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs for eating catfish bait.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs Chralie knows good eatin!


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs Chralie knows good eatin!



He's got a lot of money too. I think he eats at dreamland often.


----------



## KyDawg

If dreamland served chicken livers thier rating would go up.


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Jeff you need to check your trot line more often. You will never get all those fish cleaned. Somebody even called you a yuppy over there.


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> Hey Jeff you need to check your trot line more often. You will never get all those fish cleaned. Somebody even called you a yuppy over there.



I've got some suckers that need cleaning and gashin'. You up for it?


----------



## KyDawg

I am just waiting for one of our guys to post a recipie for trophy bass on the freshwater fishing forum.


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> I am just waiting for one of our guys to post a recipie for trophy bass on the freshwater fishing forum.



Filet'd and fried is the only way. Right?


----------



## brownceluse

I have had some of the best pm's in the last 48 hours that I could have ever thought. Some were very supportive and some not so much! But all in all I think deer hunters couldnt see a pot stirer if the pot stirer himself slaped them in the face! I have to say it was fun but has gotten boring. Time to drop by the political forum.........


----------



## Muddyfoots

brownceluse said:


> I have had some of the best pm's in the last 48 hours that I could have ever thought. Some were very supportive and some not so much! But all in all I think deer hunters couldnt see a pot stirer if the pot stirer himself slaped them in the face! I have to say it was fun but has gotten boring. Time to drop by the political forum.........



Stay outa there!


----------



## brownceluse

Muddyfoots said:


> Stay outa there!



Is that sound advice or just dont do it?


----------



## Muddyfoots

brownceluse said:


> Is that sound advice or just dont do it?



A little bit of both!


----------



## brownceluse

Muddyfoots said:


> A little bit of both!



I'll give it a day or two then.......


----------



## Nicodemus

brownceluse said:


> Is that sound advice or just dont do it?





Don`t do it!!  


We all need a big mess of mullet, and Muddy with his cooker.


----------



## KyDawg

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t do it!!
> 
> 
> We all need a big mess of mullet, and Muddy with his cooker.



Just save the Red roe for me.


----------



## Muddyfoots

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t do it!!
> 
> 
> We all need a big mess of mullet, and Muddy with his cooker.



Got some suckers in the cooler. Still fishin...


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> I am just waiting for one of our guys to post a recipie for trophy bass on the freshwater fishing forum.



I'm waiting on you to get down here. I don't have any cause I don't have any meat.


----------



## Nicodemus

KyDawg said:


> Just save the Red roe for me.





Muddyfoots said:


> Got some suckers in the cooler. Still fishin...





I got a good sharp gashin` knife...


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> I'm waiting on you to get down here. I don't have any cause I don't have any meat.



Just cook em like you would chicken livers.


----------



## brownceluse

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t do it!!
> 
> 
> We all need a big mess of mullet, and Muddy with his cooker.





Muddyfoots said:


> Got some suckers in the cooler. Still fishin...





Nicodemus said:


> I got a good sharp gashin` knife...


I dont think Lee would mind...


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Just cook em like you would chicken livers.



Now you see why it's 100% catch and release for me.


----------



## Muddyfoots

Nicodemus said:


> I got a good sharp gashin` knife...



May need it 'for this is over.

Go Dawgs.


----------



## Nicodemus

brownceluse said:


> I dont think Lee would mind...


----------



## Nicodemus

Muddyfoots said:


> May need it 'for this is over.
> 
> Go Dawgs.





Sounds good Bro!


----------



## Muddyfoots

brownceluse said:


> i dont think lee would mind...



rong!


----------



## brownceluse

Muddyfoots said:


> rong!



 Is it to early to give him a christmas present?....!!!


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> Is it to early to give him a christmas present?....!!!



Brown has pulled in all the BIG Dawgs over here. Not sure what to think of this.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> Brown has pulled in all the BIG Dawgs over here. Not sure what to think of this.



Starting to get nervous. You can bet one thing I'll never say I'm one step ahead of the mods!!!


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> I am just waiting for one of our guys to post a recipie for trophy bass on the freshwater fishing forum.



I can do that.


----------



## brownceluse

Nicodemus said:


> Sounds good Bro!



Hey Nick you a Dawg fan?


----------



## Muddyfoots

Matthew6 said:


> I can do that.



Really?!



brownceluse said:


> Hey Nick you a Dawg fan?



I've watched several games with Nic. I think our record is below .500 with his viewing. He is not allowed to be a Dawg fan.


----------



## brownceluse

Muddyfoots said:


> Really?!
> 
> 
> 
> I've watched several games with Nic. I think our record is below .500 with his viewing. He is not allowed to be a Dawg fan.



Can you ban him from ever watching another game then?


----------



## Nicodemus

brownceluse said:


> Hey Nick you a Dawg fan?





Truthful, I`m not much on sports, but I do like to hear of Georgia winnin` their games. 

I just had to come over here and aggravate you some.  Ain`t never plundered around over here much.


----------



## Nicodemus

brownceluse said:


> Can you ban him from ever watching another game then?





Hey!! I did watch you back and not let them deer "managers"  salt your hide! And then made sure you were back over here and safe!


----------



## brownceluse

Nicodemus said:


> Truthful, I`m not much on sports, but I do like to hear of Georgia winnin` their games.
> 
> I just had to come over here and aggravate you some.  Ain`t never plundered around over here much.



About like me and the deer hunting forum. I read alot over there just cant post much over there.


----------



## KyDawg

Nicodemus said:


> Truthful, I`m not much on sports, but I do like to hear of Georgia winnin` their games.
> 
> I just had to come over here and aggravate you some.  Ain`t never plundered around over here much.



You should visit more often, not enough South Georgia people come around here.


----------



## brownceluse

Nicodemus said:


> Hey!! I did watch you back and not let them deer "managers"  salt your hide! And then made sure you were back over here and safe!



I appreciate it. Change is hard to except........


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> You should visit more often, not enough South Georgia people come around here.



What you got against north ga people?


----------



## KyDawg

They all love to eat at Dreamland.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> They all love to eat at Dreamland.



Thats place is terrible! There is one in Peachtree corners which is about 45 minutes from the house. Next time your down we'll have to take you. Then you'll know!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> They all love to eat at Dreamland.


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Thats place is terrible! There is one in Peachtree corners which is about 45 minutes from the house. Next time your down we'll have to take you. Then you'll know!



I am looking forward to that, I might even bring some Bacon woth me.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> I am looking forward to that, I might even bring some Bacon woth me.



Don't go east of 75. Yankees I'm telling you. Come on over to the west side, I can put you on some nice crappie this spring and eat some real BBQ. Brown knows about Hudsons, but he just can't admit he wants to live on this side of town.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Don't go east of 75. Yankees I'm telling you. Come on over to the west side, I can put you on some nice crappie this spring and eat some real BBQ. Brown knows about Hudsons, but he just can't admit he wants to live on this side of town.



I did not know that Atlanta had an east and a west side.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> Don't go east of 75. Yankees I'm telling you. Come on over to the west side, I can put you on some nice crappie this spring and eat some real BBQ. Brown knows about Hudsons, but he just can't admit he wants to live on this side of town.



I used to not have a problem with that side of town, but that I 20 corridor has went down hill!


----------



## brownceluse

Charlie this thread doesnt have much time left.


----------



## KyDawg

It sure is nice here tonight. I just may go Hunting for a couple of hours.


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Charlie this thread doesnt have much time left.



Yeah we will need a new one for the Nebraska beat down.


----------



## Muddyfoots

Atlanta.....pffffft!


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> I used to not have a problem with that side of town, but that I 20 corridor has went down hill!



And that 316 is a real treat! I love GA 20 and 316. Backs up almost to Athens.


----------



## KyDawg

Muddyfoots said:


> Atlanta.....pffffft!



That's right Muddy you almost live in South Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> And that 316 is a real treat! I love GA 20 and 316. Backs up almost to Athens.



You cut that concrete at the qt didnt you?


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, Time to go hunting, my freezer is getting low.


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> You cut that concrete at the qt didnt you?



I've been cutting concrete in the metro area and been all over the state since '95. I can tell you when the traffic is going to get bad and where at on all sides of town. Northeast is hands down the worst traffic.

BTW I have cut at that QT and just to miss that intersection I go all the way up 20 and get on at the mall near the other QT.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> I've been cutting concrete in the metro area and been all over the state since '95. I can tell you when the traffic is going to get bad and where at on all sides of town. Northeast is hands down the worst traffic.
> 
> BTW I have cut at that QT and just to miss that intersection I go all the way up 20 and get on at the mall near the other QT.



I have killed many a deer at that intersection watching them cars and trucks sit in traffic.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs....... good mornin fellers...... how is everybody?


----------



## brownceluse

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs....... good mornin fellers...... how is everybody?



John where you been? Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> I have killed many a deer at that intersection watching them cars and trucks sit in traffic.



Must have been a few trees there then. I was mad when the Hardees went away.


----------



## KyDawg

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs....... good mornin fellers...... how is everybody?



Glad to see you back John. You should not stay gone so long.


----------



## John Cooper

Been moving into our new to us house!!!!! Dealing with our daughters ex......  but GO DAWGS........ it is a fine day to be a DAWG!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> Must have been a few trees there then. I was mad when the Hardees went away.



Those woods are sill there.......


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. We are having wind gust around 50 mph here today. It is so windy that I had to walk backwards to get in my house.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Go doggies from the MON !!


----------



## KyDawg

Afternoon Quack, hope things are fine in the MON today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon Quack, hope things are fine in the MON today.






Hiya Pops !!!  Getting some much needed rain, how's the weather up there ???


----------



## KyDawg

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Pops !!!  Getting some much needed rain, how's the weather up there ???



Windy and cold. I need to be in south Georgia, riding the dirt roads with my Buds and thier Buds.


----------



## Bitteroot

A ag yellav ragus...semi and full auto ban Go Dawgs......


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Windy and cold. I need to be in south Georgia, riding the dirt roads with my Buds and thier Buds.



That sounds fun. Miss doin that.


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew did you not get my PM or are you just ignoring me?


----------



## KyDawg

If this wind dont slow down soon, I will be fxing fences until July.


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> If this wind dont slow down soon, I will be fxing fences until July.



Charlie, you are supposed to bury the post..


----------



## KyDawg

Muddyfoots said:


> Charlie, you are supposed to bury the post..



I knew I must be doing something wrong.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Bastrop La!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Dot Kentucky, if the wind has not blown it away.


----------



## brownceluse

Quack Quack Quack! Go Dawgs in the MON!


----------



## KyDawg

Quack aint feeling to happy tonight, I think he lost his dog.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Quack aint feeling to happy tonight, I think he lost his dog.



Thats a shame. It's hard on a man when they lose thier best friend.


----------



## KyDawg

Sure is Sad about Saban going to the Cleveland Browns.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Sure is Sad about Saban going to the Cleveland Browns.



I know I just knew he was coming to Athens.


----------



## KyDawg

I heard he wanted to try coaching players that made less than he did.


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS!  from a wet and windy coastal Georgia!

BEAT NEBRASKA!


----------



## KyDawg

Getting out of here boss, gotta get up early and see what is left of the cattle empire.


----------



## John Cooper

Mornin DAWGS.....balmy 29 on top of Sand Mountian this morning..... power flickered all night but never went out........  Charlie.... hope the cows didn't blow away......


----------



## brownceluse

Charlie do you still have a fence this morning? Go Dawgs!


----------



## Jimmy Ray




----------



## Matthew6

Good morning JR. still looks like a bama thread round here. Roll Tide.

Good morning to the Kentucky cattle baron. Hope those cows are ok as well.


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Charlie do you still have a fence this morning? Go Dawgs!



Had some repair to do on it from limb damage, but it survived for the most part. I would rather be on Lake Okechobbe today.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs at the QT down on Tilley Mill Road.


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs for a hot cup of coffee on a cold WINDY day.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs at the QT down on Tilley Mill Road.



Stay out from down there! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs for a hot cup of coffee on a cold WINDY day.



I think I have drank about a gallon this morning and I cant get warmed back up after being in that cold wind all morning. It is so cold up here that I saw a Lawyer with his hands in his own pockets.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs at the QT down on Tilley Mill Road.



I don't think there's one there. You must be thinking of the one across from nightmare bbq on Peachtree Pkwy.


----------



## KyDawg

I though it was around Tilley Mill at Peachtree Industrail Blvd, Maybe wrong every thing looks the same to me down there.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> I though it was around Tilley Mill at Peachtree Industrail Blvd, Maybe wrong every thing looks the same to me down there.



There is one close to there though. 

Don't tell me they drew you in to dreamland with that bogus hickory smoke. They should be ashamed of taking advantage of tourists like that.

Rude people around there too. I think they drive while texting with one hand and blowing the horn with the other.


----------



## KyDawg

I just thought all that horn blowing was a friendly greeting.


----------



## KyDawg

A Friday evening Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Muddyfoots

I see Matthew lurking..


----------



## Keebs

Muddyfoots said:


> I see Matthew lurking..


 I see Muddyfoots POSTING!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Muddyfoots

Keebs said:


> I see Muddyfoots POSTING!!!!!!!!!!!!



Git outa here, woman.

We got men talk to talk.


----------



## KyDawg

Muddyfoots said:


> Git outa here, woman.
> 
> We got men talk to talk.



Man you rough on the Keebs.


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> Man you rough on the Keebs.



She knows I'm picking on her, Charlie.

Keebs is alright. Just not right for football.


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs on a cold night! Got the water lines in the 5th wheel blown out a little while ago.


----------



## KyDawg

Muddyfoots said:


> She knows I'm picking on her, Charlie.
> 
> Keebs is alright. Just not right for football.



I knew that you knew that she knew that.. oh forget about it.


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> I knew that you knew that she knew that.. oh forget about it.



Go stand the fence up.


----------



## KyDawg

I buried the post like you suggested. But what am I suspposed to staple the fence to now Muddy?


----------



## Matthew6

Evening Charlie and Muddy

Gooooo Dawgs.


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> I buried the post like you suggested. But what am I suspposed to staple the fence to now Muddy?



The cows! It ain't hard if ya think about it.


----------



## Muddyfoots

Matthew6 said:


> Evening Charlie and Muddy
> 
> Gooooo Dawgs.



Knucklehead.


----------



## KyDawg

Muddyfoots said:


> The cows! It ain't hard if ya think about it.



I hadn't thought about that. Then they would have kinda like a mobile home.


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> I hadn't thought about that. Then they would have kinda like a mobile home.



Yep, you're catching on.

Is beef bacon good?


----------



## KyDawg

Never had beef Bacon that I know of. I love Bacon Bacon.


----------



## brownceluse

How come matthew isnt banned yet muddy?


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> How come matthew isnt banned yet muddy?



Yea, I thought this was an "official" thread.


----------



## rhbama3

riprap said:


> Yea, I thought this was an "official" thread.



Nope. This the "Grandaddy" thread. The official thread is at the bottom of the page where you left it.


----------



## Bitteroot

Beef bacon is Very good !   Go Dawgs........


----------



## brownceluse

rhbama3 said:


> Nope. This the "Grandaddy" thread. The official thread is at the bottom of the page where you left it.


----------



## riprap

rhbama3 said:


> Nope. This the "Grandaddy" thread. The official thread is at the bottom of the page where you left it.



This is an "officially" a better thread than all the others. That's why others fans want to be a part of greatness.

Btw, what happened to that let's keep it rolling going all year, rolling my tide......it was sounding like a Ric Flair promo: I'm gonna be in Atl., Baltimore, Philadelphia, Greensboro, Greenville, Charlotte...


----------



## KyDawg

The keep it rolling all year thread was a brief flash in the pan. You will see the same thing happen to thier fans if they have a bad year.


----------



## KyDawg

Bitteroot said:


> Beef bacon is Very good !   Go Dawgs........



How does turkey bacon taste?


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> The keep it rolling all year thread was a brief flash in the pan. You will see the same thing happen to thier fans if they have a bad year.



I never heard Ric Flair mention going to Alabama. Cali., Dallas, St. Louis, Kansas City, Norfolk, Huntington, Columbus, Macon, Japan...never bama. There's some foreign countries you just don't mess with.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> How does turkey bacon taste?



My processor put some in my deer burger. Tastes great.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> How does turkey bacon taste?



It's not bacon........ It's turkey..........


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> It's not bacon........ It's turkey..........



Thats what I though about beef.......I was just wondering.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> I never heard Ric Flair mention going to Alabama. Cali., Dallas, St. Louis, Kansas City, Norfolk, Huntington, Columbus, Macon, Japan...never bama. There's some foreign countries you just don't mess with.



I think John Edward was going to all those places too AIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a cool morning in Kentucky. The old thermometer read 14 this A.M.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> I think John Edward was going to all those places too AIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII



I think it was Dean or something. Edwards was doing something else.


----------



## KyDawg

Yeah Howard Dean. I get all those Libs mixed up, they all sound the same to me, kinda like Bamers.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! If y'all want to talk politics take it to the political forum! Jeez!


----------



## KyDawg

Somebody got up on the wrong side of the rock this morning.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Somebody got up on the wrong side of the rock this morning.



Just trying to stay on topic. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Just trying to stay on topic. Go Dawgs!



My mind tend to wander a lot since the last play of the SECCG.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> My mind tend to wander a lot since the last play of the SECCG.



Happy roll tide Saturday to all the dawg fans.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> My mind tend to wander a lot since the last play of the SECCG.



I have forgotten about that game! Until just now! My weekend and Christmas are ruined now! Thanks Charlie!


----------



## KyDawg

Bah humbug


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Bah humbug



Merry Christmas Charlie.


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> Merry Christmas Charlie.



Brown was in a bad enough mood already.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Brown was in a bad enough mood already.



Thats ok I'm sending muddy every pm that matthew sent talking about muddy. i only sent one but I'm sick of that guy. I hope Notre Dame beats the tide! To heck with the sec. Go Irish!


----------



## KyDawg

Going to Olive Garden this afternoon. Merry Christmas.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Going to Olive Garden this afternoon. Merry Christmas.



When Mommas happy daddys happy! Enjoy! Merry Christmas!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs I think I'm going to take thee wife to Captain D's for some seafood tonight!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs I think I'm going to take thee wife to Captain D's for some seafood tonight!





Last of the big spenders . . .


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs I think I'm going to take thee wife to Captain D's for some seafood tonight!



Enjoy your fish and go dawgs


----------



## rhbama3

Hooked On Quack said:


> Last of the big spenders . . .



You just can't hide money.....


----------



## Matthew6

rhbama3 said:


> You just can't hide money.....



Money and a dawg fan to boot. Some people have it all.


----------



## Muddyfoots

Almost to the 1000th post. Will Matthew make it to see the new thread?


----------



## Matthew6

Muddyfoots said:


> Almost to the 1000th post. Will Matthew make it to see the new thread?



Go dawgs.


----------



## Muddyfoots

Matthew6 said:


> Go dawgs.



Tick.......tock...

Tick......tock....

Each post gets closer to the answer..


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Rut roh . . .


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs I think I'm going to take thee wife to Captain D's for some seafood tonight!



I'm still full from raley's and I drove 2 1/2 hrs. home. Hamburger steak, shrimp, grits...well you know.


----------



## Matthew6

Muddyfoots said:


> Tick.......tock...
> 
> Tick......tock....
> 
> Each post gets closer to the answer..


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> I'm still full from raley's and I drove 2 1/2 hrs. home. Hamburger steak, shrimp, grits...well you know.



It's one thing to go eat there and it's another to come on here and rub everyone's nose in it! Jeez! Go Dawgs at Captain D's!


----------



## brownceluse

Muddyfoots said:


> Tick.......tock...
> 
> Tick......tock....
> 
> Each post gets closer to the answer..



I'm counting on ya!


----------



## brownceluse

Rh I'm going to give you the honors of locking your first thread! Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6




----------



## Hooked On Quack

riprap said:


> I'm still full from raley's and I drove 2 1/2 hrs. home. Hamburger steak, shrimp, grits...well you know.






Raley's in Mitchell Ga ????


----------



## brownceluse

Hooked On Quack said:


> Raley's in Mitchell Ga ????



Yep he has Glascock county roots.......


----------



## Muddyfoots

Matthew6 said:


>



NOT so fast, my friend!


----------

